# Punky Bizness! SWEET PUNK LOVERS UNITE!



## matchka

I have wanted to start a thread like this for some time.... A kind of love sonnet, as it were, to that notorious line of bags known as *Sweet Punk*.  The Sweet Punk bags were part of the Resort 2006 Collection.  They were an ode to those early days of punk rock - - the late 1970s'-early 1980's, when "Anarchy" ruled, being "Pretty Vacant" was cool, and leather and studs were IT.... The bags were named after some of the top musical icons of that time.  

The Sweet Punk bags boast buttery soft leather (soft beyond belief.... kangaroo leather, I'm told), with scuffed punk rock  studs down the front with cool zipper  pockets and some super heavy duty hardware. They have a fabulously worn in, vintage punk rock look and feel.  And yes, they do most assuredly ROCK!!!!  

I have been a drooling, fainting rabid fan - crazy for Sweet Punk for  quite some time.  Unfortunately, when they first came out, these bags were extremely  expensive!!  Many of us could not afford them at their original retail  prices.  The good news is that eventually they started showing up on the  secondary market, which enabled some of us fans to snatch them up at  more reasonable prices.  

I have been lucky enough to gather a modest little collection, which I treasure!  I thought I would make this a little mini forum for SP lovers to share their thoughts and hopefully their BAGS - - kind of like a little fan club like we have for the Hudson, and others.....  Maybe there will be interest, maybe there won't, but I thought it might be worth a try!  So I guess I will start the ball rolling with a few pics of my very own SP family.........  So without further ado,  I present:








Back Left: The Sid, in Bisque
Back Right:  Siouxie, in Black
Front Left:  Pouchette, in Fluo Orange
Front Right: Make-up Pouch, in Chalk

(the pouchette is no longer with me as of a couple of weeks ago...)







Sid, in Fluo Violet
Make-up Pouch, in Black







I also had the Hobo (back left) in Fluo Orange for a short time, but she also is no longer with me....


















^Modeling shot of Siouxie







So there you have it - - my Sweet Punk family!  Feel free to chime in with pics of your own or just SP stories or raves!  Let's have a love fest!!!


----------



## Dawn

matchka! i had no idea you had such a wonderful sweet punk family! i'm drooling over here!!!!
thank you for posting


----------



## matchka

Dawn said:


> matchka! i had no idea you had such a wonderful sweet punk family! i'm drooling over here!!!!
> thank you for posting



Thank you, Dawn!!  I hope everyone w/ Sweet Punk bags will come out of the woodwork and post a lot more pics so we can have a really big drool fest!!!


----------



## kitcat

matchka-  what a great Sweet Punk collection!  I never really knew too much about this line as I've never seen most of the styles of Sweet Punk before.  I like the little clutches and the Sid, Siouxie, and hobo...ok, love them all!  Thanks for starting this thread.  I'm looking forward to seeing more SP bags from everyone!


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

Good lord, Matchka!  You have A FREAKING VIOLET SID!  I didn't know anyone had that, it's absolutely STUNNING!!

Here is my Bisque Debbie... I'll have to take pics of her sister.






Modeling shot:


----------



## Mad about Bags

Matchka. Wow! I love your violet sweet punk. I didn't know you have such an awsome sweet punk collection 
Thank you for sharing .... I am drooling ..big time here ..


----------



## dbeth

Love the color of the Orange--very vibrant and perfect for summer!!! And of course, I love the purple too ( love all shades of purple!)



Hmmluvthatbag---Nice bisque Debbie---you look great with her!


----------



## matchka

kitcat:  Be careful - - you might catch the SP bug - - it's a dangerous one!! 

HmMm: LOVE your Debbie! Never been able to get my grimy little hands on one!! Can't wait to see her sister!

MAB: Thank you!   Yaay!  Drooling is good!!!

dbeth: yep, the SP colors were not shy!


----------



## iluvmybags

Holy Freekin' Moly!!
You have a Violet Sid?
When? Where? How?
I had no idea you had that beauty!!!
I believe more pics of that rare than rare stunner are a must!!!


----------



## browneyesblue

MATCHKA! You are a little sneaky one aren't you??

Such nice pictures also! Wow! If I need a rocker fix:urock:, i'll know who to call!!


----------



## douzz

matchka, that is such a lovely family!
thank you for sharing


----------



## Luv n bags

Great thread....

Your collection is .  I had no idea you were hiding such beauties!

The first time I ever saw a bag from this line was when I was invited to purchase a bag from the MJ employee sale (must have been in 2007).  I was so naive about MJ at the time...if only I knew how rare and hard to get these were!  I ended up with a Blake.

The second time I saw one (irl) was at a consignment store.  

I really like to see these on other people, but this line doesn't make my heart flutter.  Thank goodness, because I know there is major hair pulling when these get listed for sale!


----------



## matchka

iluvmybags said:


> Holy Freekin' Moly!!
> You have a Violet Sid?
> When? Where? How?
> I had no idea you had that beauty!!!
> I believe more pics of that rare than rare stunner are a must!!!



LOL !!  I never told you that story? Oh man..... :shame: ok, now I'm embarrassed...I'll spill.....but first I have to go feed the DH, but I promise I will post more pics later....


----------



## thithi

Matchka, you are the SP queen!!  Congrats on all those finds!!

I love the SP line.... love both your Sids.  The bisque sid is tdf!

I remember when the violet sid was available, I saw it IRL at Decades Two, but passed because it was missing the studded handles.  I can't imagine why on earth someone cut those off.  Blasphemy!


----------



## fettfleck

Wow, Matchka, that's an impressive collection of studs! Love all of them (how about some modeling pics? )! But I like that studded pouch the best. Sooo cute!! Which one is your favourite?

HM - you rock that Debbie!


----------



## Minamiz

Awesome thread Matchka!  It twas me that inherited little fluo punk from Ms. Matchka 

I'm obsessed after feeling that leather or kangaroo or whatever it is 

I've been so desperate that I started hunting down the '07 Rocker line to get a fix recently (obviously another thread needed possibly).

Some of Matchka's pics of my little fluo girl...........

















Want. Need. That Violet Sid.


----------



## matchka

BEB - Sneaky?  Me? lol!  Just easily embarrassed and time-challenged! 

tt - Oh how I wish I could have been at that employee sale! 

thithi - Thanks so much!  And, I know, those handles, right?? Every time I look at that bag I think: What was that person thinking? Blasphemy is right!

fett - Favorite.... hmmm.... Honestly, that is really tough! It depends on the situation! I adore those pouches too! But then there's siouxie and those sids..... too hard to pick just one!

Mina - So very happy that Pouchette found such a loving new home!!  Best of luck in your quest for more!


----------



## LilahBelle

What a gorgeous collection! You are the sweet punk queen


----------



## jun3machina

oh man, so glad you started this thread matchka!! LOVE your collection, but of course you know that already! LOL....

makes me wanna take siouxie out for a spin! I adore this MJ line like no other...except perhaps the studs from fall 09... you know exactly what i mean too....thrashiy thrash!


so cool that pochette went to another PFer too...i remember that lil beauty...


----------



## iluvmybags

jun -- we need some updated Sweet Punk pics from you!!
I bet that baby's all soft and smooshy -- probably even more heavenly now that you've broken it in!!


----------



## iluvmybags

HmMmluvthatbag said:


> Good lord, Matchka!  You have A FREAKING VIOLET SID!  I didn't know anyone had that, it's absolutely STUNNING!!
> 
> Here is my Bisque Debbie... I'll have to take pics of her sister.



YES!!  Let's see that Sid -- have you spruced her up yet?


----------



## muggles

OMG what an awesome collection!


----------



## angelnyc89

I love your black Siouxie matchka!


----------



## Melly

That is a truly gorgeous collection Matchka!    I came so close so snagging that violet Sid but then I saw they butchered the handles.  Such a stunning color though!


----------



## petite_fleur*

Awesome,I love them all.


----------



## jun3machina

iluvmybags said:


> jun -- we need some updated Sweet Punk pics from you!!
> I bet that baby's all soft and smooshy -- probably even more heavenly now that you've broken it in!!


i'll definitely add to this thread for sure!! the SP line is so darn photogenic!

i'd LOVE to see more pics of mellys black debbie too. that one sure is a beauty!


----------



## tadpolenyc

matchka, that is a stunning collection! wow. so this is the fluo violet sid from decadestwo. that's a great color. thanks for starting this thread! i hope i'm able to join in with something sp sooner rather than later.


----------



## matchka

LilahBelle said:


> What a gorgeous collection! You are the sweet punk queen



Lilah, thank you so much!!  But honestly, there are other queens out there!  Show us your wonderful SP, girls!!!!


----------



## matchka

jun3machina said:


> oh man, so glad you started this thread matchka!! LOVE your collection, but of course you know that already! LOL....
> 
> makes me wanna take siouxie out for a spin! I adore this MJ line like no other...except perhaps the studs from fall 09... you know exactly what i mean too....thrashiy thrash!
> 
> 
> so cool that pochette went to another PFer too...i remember that lil beauty...



^I know you do!! I love the way we share our love here on tPF!  

I know we both share a deep abiding love for all things SP!  I hope we will see your gorgeous Siouxie - with your even more gorgeous modeling shots - very soon!


----------



## matchka

*muggles* - Thank you!!!!! 

*angel *- It really is a cool bag - there is one exactly like mine (& june's) on you-know-where right now!

*Melly* - TY so much!  Yeah, the handles are a heartbreaker..... I have a theory about why they removed them....... Oh please, oh please post pics of Debbie!!! 

*petite* - Thanks!!!!!


----------



## matchka

jun3machina said:


> i'll definitely add to this thread for sure!! the SP line is so darn photogenic!
> 
> i'd LOVE to see more pics of mellys black debbie too. that one sure is a beauty!




1.  Yaaaaay!!!!! Lots of modeling, please!!!!

2.  Yes.  And, yes!!!!!  DEB-BIE! DEB_BIE!!!!


----------



## matchka

tadpolenyc said:


> matchka, that is a stunning collection! wow. so this is the fluo violet sid from decadestwo. that's a great color. thanks for starting this thread! i hope i'm able to join in with something sp sooner rather than later.



Thank you so much!! 

Wow, I didn't realize that bag had such a reputation!  I'd sure love to know the story behind it, as I mentioned, I have a theory....

I really hope you snag the SP of your dreams!!!


----------



## Melly

I'm getting ready to leave but I'll try and post pictures of her & my bisque Sid later.


----------



## jun3machina

^


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

Some fun mugshots I found a while back:


----------



## muggles

great fun^^^I love those bags!


----------



## matchka

^^ HmMm -  Holy cow!!!!  Those mugshots are SO perfect!!!!  

:urock:

ETA..... Interesting..... I have never heard of anyone having the turquoise Debbie, the Nancy or any of those two-toned Sids/Siouxies - - they must be more rare than hen's teeth!  (I have no idea where I dug up that expression... )


----------



## jun3machina

^ LOL. i've seen a nancy just once....a long time ago on ebay... that's the one i'd really lOVE to have...and those two toned ones are colorblock bags. gorgeous huh??


----------



## matchka

jun3machina said:


> ^ LOL. i've seen a nancy just once....a long time ago on ebay... that's the one i'd really lOVE to have...and those two toned ones are colorblock bags. gorgeous huh??



I know, we need to go on a Nancy Quest, right?   

That's right, those were called ColorBlock, and not SP but they had the same shapes and names - - They are amazing!  The only downside is they don't have as many studs as the SPs....  You had that Leigh bag, which is quite similar looking..... another hothouse rarity!


----------



## browneyesblue

OMG! I'm having High School flashbacks!!!!!!


----------



## kmroboto

um, WOW!!!!
i can't believe your collection!  you are HANDS DOWN the sweet punk queen!

i'd love one of those little black cosmetics cases one day.  gorgeous!


----------



## Luv n bags

matchka said:


> Thank you so much!!
> 
> Wow, I didn't realize that bag had such a reputation! I'd sure love to know the story behind it, as I mentioned, I have a theory....
> 
> I really hope you snag the SP of your dreams!!!


 

Oh, this is the bag I saw at Decadestwo last year and posted in the D & S thread!  I remember Thithi checked it out and saw that the handles were cut off.  Glad it made its way to a good home.


----------



## jun3machina

matchka said:


> I know, we need to go on a Nancy Quest, right?
> 
> That's right, those were called ColorBlock, and not SP but they had the same shapes and names - - They are amazing!  The only downside is they don't have as many studs as the SPs....  You had that Leigh bag, which is quite similar looking..... another hothouse rarity!


yep. i saw a snakeskin leigh about a year ago on ebay. i lost out on bidding, but it sure was stunning. and the leather on my leigh was delicious. i just wish it was a bit more practical and comfortable to carry...i'd love a nancy though...it looks like a punked out camera bag


----------



## ajj

LOVE!!! your collection matchka!! hopefully i'll own something from the SP line one day.  

quick question.. do the pyramid studs come distressed like that or that a byproduct of using the bag?  either way, it's awesome!


----------



## Minamiz

^ They come distressed.


----------



## matchka

tigertrixie said:


> Oh, this is the bag I saw at Decadestwo last year and posted in the D & S thread!  I remember Thithi checked it out and saw that the handles were cut off.  Glad it made its way to a good home.



TYVM!!!!! 

Well, dork that I am, I did not notice the missing handles in seller's pics...(I BINed it when Decades listed it on the bay...), so wasn't I surprised when it arrived!  The ebay rep at Decades claimed she had no idea that there was anything wrong w/ the bag, but after I sent her a ton of pics, she understood.  I was able to get a very fair partial refund, so I decided to keep the bag - plus, I was so enchanted by the color!

My theory about the handle removal is this:  I think the owner felt they were too short for her liking and decided to make punky cuff bracelets out of them!  lol - - That's my wacky theory, and I'm stickin' to it!


----------



## iluvmybags

looks like sweet punk is coming out of the woodwork --
first the Black Siouxie -- now the Pouchette!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-Orange-Studded-Shoulder-Handbag-/170485369018?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b1b848ba


----------



## jun3machina

okay...so where's a nancy the so i can buy one?  come on purse ninjas! summon thy nancy bag!


----------



## matchka

^ That's right! As long as SP is coming out of the woodwork, let's have a punky camera bag Nancy for june, a Hobo for jj, a Sid for tad ..... and while you're at it, there's a couple of us who would like a Debbie!!  Get to work you guys!!!  :ninja::ninja:


----------



## pghandbag

I want desperately to be in the Sweet Punk Club. Someday maybe I will meet the Debbie I've coveted for so long. 

Congratulations to the gals who have hunted and purchased these gorgeous bags! I am so impressed by Matchka's collection.


----------



## matchka

pghandbag said:


> I want desperately to be in the Sweet Punk Club. Someday maybe I will meet the Debbie I've coveted for so long.
> 
> Congratulations to the gals who have hunted and purchased these gorgeous bags! I am so impressed by Matchka's collection.



Thank you, pg!!  I really hope you find the Debbie of your dreams!!  But you are already in the Sweet Punk Club simply because you love it!!


----------



## Minamiz

Matchka how long has taken u to gather those goodies of yours????  Like when did u start looking and are u still looking for something?


----------



## matchka

Minamiz said:


> Matchka how long has taken u to gather those goodies of yours????  Like when did u start looking and are u still looking for something?




I did not get any of the bags when they first came out for R 06 - -they were all very expensive, as you know... I think I got my first SP bag in 2007 - - (I don't have that one any longer), and then it went on from there.  And let's see...... am I still looking?  Sure!  I don't have a Debbie, and would love to have one.... a black one, of course, but I'm not totally picky about that. I know they are super rare, plus SO many people want one!!   

Also, the color block bags that came out at the same time, and have the same shapes and names as the SPs are very cool, but I never ever seen one up for sale....


----------



## iluvmybags

Look what a search pulled up?
Pics for the "club"!!


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## iluvmybags

the man responsible for all this madness!!
(w/Fergie & the SP Pouch)


----------



## iluvmybags

this VERY bag is now owned by one of our very own!!
(and she was supposed to add pics of her - Ahem!!)


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## matchka

*OMG*, *JJ* - You so completely ROCK~!~!! What an absolutely AMAZING group of pics!!!  This will make an awesome archive!  WOW!!  I swear, these made my heart almost stop!!!  

 :urock: 


Can't wait to see what else you have up your sleeve!!


----------



## browneyesblue

^^^^I know! I agree! These were sooooooooooooo fun to look at!!!


----------



## Minamiz

Have u guys checked out the KL thread in Celeb. bags & style?  Her style is TDF!  Sort of an androgenous model meets punk.

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...nphear-style-director-for-us-elle-549134.html


----------



## iluvmybags

Here's a few more of the Sid that I "borrowed" from the Kate Lanphear thread!
There were more (Sweet Punk pics) in the Celebrity Section, but I didn't want to copy and paste them all, so I chose the ones I thought showed off the bags best!

Enjoy!!


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## matchka

Honestly, she is synonymous with the black Sid!!!!  

Such great pics!


----------



## iluvmybags

I think this thread needs more pics from tPFers!!
I KNOW there are other SP owners out there who have got pics to share!!
I agree with matchka -- this thread could rival the "Hudson Club" thread! 
matchka set it in motion by showing off some awesome pics/bags to drool over!)
I think I'd like to contribute!!

Here's a "little" something that's been in the works for MONTHS! I honestly never thought I'd ever get my hands on this beauty!  But magically a few weeks ago it all fell into place - I am now an "Official" Member of the "Sweet Punk Club"!!

May I introduce Sweet Punk Hobo in Black!!


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## iluvmybags

here's all those awesome details that make these bags so delectable!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

and that wonderfully soft and buttery leather - unlike ANY MJ leather I've ever touched or felt!!  OMG! Seriously, why hasn't he used this leather more often?


----------



## matchka

*YAAAAAY!!!  YOU GOT IT!!!!*

Oh JJ, it's SO absolutely _gorgeous_!!!    I love it in the black (of course!    )   Wow, it was well worth the wait....

HUGEST congrats to you!    I know we will get the most fantastic modeling shots from you ..... Can't wait!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Thanks P!!
I wasn't expecting it today -- I didn't think it would be here til tomorrow at the earliest, but more like Fri - you can't imagine how excited I was when the mailman knocked on my door and I saw the international package (it JUST got to NY last night!!)

You'll have to wait until I carry her to work for some "decent" (I wouldn't say fantastic!!) modeling pics, but I do have some "not-so-fantastic" pics I took -- do you want to see them or do you want to wait for better ones?


----------



## LilahBelle

Gorgeous!!  How did you score this beauty?


----------



## Minamiz

Holy Crap iluvmybags that's one amazing score (insert jaw drop smiley that doesn't exist here!) 

Wowzers I need to see more, more, more......crappy modeling pics will totally do   I'll be waitin'.

Which country did it come from?


----------



## jun3machina

hehehehe....i think i know where this beauty came from  congrats!


----------



## thithi

oh gah.... this is so drool worthy!!  love the black punk hobo.  I think it's the only one that I've seen.  you're so lucky to have scored this!


----------



## iluvmybags

thanks you guys!!
Lilah -- this has been in the works for months.  I really didn't think it was going to happen.  I was in put in touch with the friend of a friend.  Corresponding was slow, but it finally fell into place!!
Min -- it came from South Asia!  here are a few modeling pics

thanks jun -- now I get it - your love for these bags!! (LOL!) you still need to add some pics to this thread!!

thank you thi!!! 
(you should add pics of your Sweet Punk to this thread!!)


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

I die.  Literally.  Dead as a doornail.

That is unbelievable JJ!!  I can't believe you scored one, especially one that has taken a while to work out.  It's perfectly beautiful.  I really can't believe it! 

Tell me all about it.  How do you feel about it?  The style, does it work for you?  It looks like a big size.  It's so flipping cool JJ!  CONGRATS!  And welcome to the sweet punk club!


----------



## muggles

Congrats on the sweetest bag ever made! I have loved it from afar for forever! You are so lucky! and you look great with her!


----------



## grace7

jj i'm really happy for you! this bag is amazing...so worth the wait!! 

love this thread matchka! your bags are tdf!!!


----------



## Dawn

congrats JJ!  yayayayayayyaayayyyyyy you finally got her!


----------



## Minamiz

bah!!!!!!!!!  so jealous over here 

luv the pics and the t-shirt too!  I need inside pics w/ stuff to see how much this baby holds!

this score was like 007 spy games................


----------



## browneyesblue

Minamiz said:


> bah!!!!!!!!! so jealous over here
> 
> luv the pics and the t-shirt too! I need inside pics w/ stuff to see how much this baby holds!
> 
> *this score was like 007 spy games*................


 
^^^^I know! iluv always seems to have something lurking up her sleeve!


----------



## jun3machina

iluvmybags said:


> thanks you guys!!
> Lilah -- this has been in the works for months.  I really didn't think it was going to happen.  I was in put in touch with the friend of a friend.  Corresponding was slow, but it finally fell into place!!
> Min -- it came from South Asia!  here are a few modeling pics
> 
> thanks jun -- now I get it - your love for these bags!! (LOL!) you still need to add some pics to this thread!!
> 
> thank you thi!!!
> (you should add pics of your Sweet Punk to this thread!!)


congrats iluv! stunning bag! is it crazy heavy?? i so wish that leigh bag i had had the leather part on the strap. it would have been so much more comfortable!

i know i need to add pics. i took my siouxie out for a spin the other day with my thrash inside. works SOO great to fill out the bag. i still love these things like crazy! and im so glad you finally scored one.....now you know what the big deal is about! go pet the kangaroo! it's heaven!


----------



## iluvmybags

*H* --  You can't die on us! Not before we see pics of your Sid!!  I posted more of the back-story in my Bag Showcase thread, but I'll PM you 

*muggles *- when I was searching for SP threads while I was waiting for this to materialize, I came across the one you started asking about Cameron Diaz's bag.  You used the same pic I had seen which caused me to fall in love w/this beauty!!

*Dawn & grace *-- thanks so much!!  I haven't been this excited about a bag in a very long time! (S -- you're a member of the SP Club -- where are your pics!!)

*Min *-- if it's slow at work tomorrow or Sat, I'll take a stuffings pic and add it to the What's Inside Your Bag thread!

*BEB* -- Sometimes I feel like these bags find me & not the other way around!  I've been VERY lucky when it comes to finding HGs!

*jun *-- you know, I don't really think it's heavy at all.  In fact, when I put a few of my things inside I was prepared for the weight on my shoulder, but it really isn't that bad.  I don't know if it's because I'm so used to bigger/heavier bags or what, but I find this moderately light and easy to carry!  I remember your  Leigh.  Do you still have pics of that bag?  You should add them here since that's the only time I can remember ever seeing that bag!!  And yes, the kangaroo leather is TDF!! (I think it's even better than Bbag leather!!)

But enough about me -- where are the other members of our SP Club??


----------



## matchka

jun3machina said:


> go pet the kangaroo! it's heaven!




  LOL........

 and I totally agree!! 

Plus.....

Grace - - Thanks so much!!!


----------



## jun3machina

these are old pics of my siouxie when i first got her. i promise i'll add some more recent ones....gotta LOVE this thread!







and an ode i worte on my blog:
http://thegirllovesmj.blogspot.com/2009/03/holy-sweet-punk-batman.html


----------



## matchka

jj!  Looking forward to more modeling shots!  (and innards shots too!)


----------



## matchka

YAAAAY june!!!!!!!   Your early Siouxie pics are so awesome!!!  The BEST!!!!   More, more, more!!!!!


----------



## jun3machina

as you wish, punk thread master!


----------



## matchka

That's what I'm talkin' about!

Pure art......


----------



## Minamiz

OY, I'm dyin' for a Siouxsie over all the others I think.

At first I was in luv w/ the Sid (me and everybody's mother) but I started to notice the little things about the Siouxsie that make her so special.  Also the proportions seem to work for me; for my body a smaller silohuette (sp) is better.  The debbie just seems large  - like everything would get lost at the bottom of the bag and I'd be rumaging around forever trying to find my keys.  Although I do luv the stud detail and design of the Debbie.........it's so hard to pick one favorite.

Don't get me wrong if a black Debbie ever came within 10,000 miles of me I'd snatch her in a New York minute


----------



## jun3machina

hahaahaha. yes, the siouxie is a very special lil thing. she wasn't liked very much on the boards for the longest time. im glad folks are warming up to her


----------



## muggles

Jun, Love it! JJ Love it!


----------



## iluvmybags

I LOVE those pics jun!!  The ones in your car are my favs!
I was so excited the other day, I could barely hold the camera!
I want to try and take a few pics for the Bags as Art thread (the SP/studs take the BEST pics for that reason!!).  Hopefully, it'll be nice and sunny on Sunday and I can take some pics (I'm also hoping to update my family pic!!)


----------



## jun3machina

i think i see a non sp studded edition  ^


----------



## Luv n bags

I want to be part of this club!


----------



## matchka

jun3machina said:


> i think i see a non sp studded edition  ^




  Oh YEAH!!!!  I'm in!!!!

All studs, all the time......


----------



## jun3machina

LOL! twinsies!


----------



## iluvmybags

I carried it to work tonight -- OH - My - G-a-w-d!!!!
Where have you been all my life SP?!?!?!
Seriously -- I love this bag!  You could take every bag away from me right now except for my SP and I'd be just fine!!! (OK -- jk.  don't anyone show up here tomorrow to take all my bags away!!)

I do have to say, this bag is NOT as heavy as everyone made it out to be -- maybe the Sid is, but I don't think the hobo's that heavy at all.  It's much lighter than any of my calf stams -- most DEFINITELY lighter than my Hudson and Striping Bowler (well, just about any bag is lighter than the Bowler!!).  Even with all my "junk" inside, it's very comfortable on the shoulder, and while I can't say I forgot it was there (like some of my lighter weight bags), I certainly wasn't aware of any addtl or xtra weight.  That leather tho -- UGH!! - I could pet this bag all day long

Can you tell I'm as a giddy as a kid on Xmas!!  I haven't been this excited about a bag in a VERY long time!!


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

Yay JJ!  That sounds wonderful!

The Sid is heavy, but not THAT heavy.  It's very comfortable for me and I'm anti-heavy bags.  When I first picked it up, I was surprised how heavy it was, but then when I put the minimal crap that I carry in it, it was totally fine.

I can't wait to see all the modeling pics with lovely Hobo!


----------



## ABelfor

There's some cool Marc Jacobs bags on Bluefly right now with the studs.  Make sure you check them out!


----------



## Minamiz

Sweet Punk Gods where are the bags (except for PFers little hands)?  Why oh why is there a SP drought................when will the deluge come?

iluvmybags glad to hear the hobo's not a log to carry


----------



## jun3machina

^ it's not a drought, these bags are just very hard to find. it took me years of searchlight, getting outbid until i got mine. it's definitely a line of bags that are 'underground' in the MJ world. that's what i love about them though. although i would love it if he re-issued the styles, i think i'd hate it too as then they'd be mainstream. this season just a stroke of design genius and unless he went back to the exact method of manufacturing these, down to the leather and hand-distressed/painted studs, it'd never be the same...


----------



## matchka

iluvmybags said:


> I carried it to work tonight -- OH - My - G-a-w-d!!!!
> Where have you been all my life SP?!?!?!
> Seriously -- I love this bag!  You could take every bag away from me right now except for my SP and I'd be just fine!!! (OK -- jk.  don't anyone show up here tomorrow to take all my bags away!!)
> 
> I do have to say, this bag is NOT as heavy as everyone made it out to be -- maybe the Sid is, but I don't think the hobo's that heavy at all.  It's much lighter than any of my calf stams -- most DEFINITELY lighter than my Hudson and Striping Bowler (well, just about any bag is lighter than the Bowler!!).  Even with all my "junk" inside, it's very comfortable on the shoulder, and while I can't say I forgot it was there (like some of my lighter weight bags), I certainly wasn't aware of any addtl or xtra weight.  That leather tho -- UGH!! - I could pet this bag all day long
> 
> Can you tell I'm as a giddy as a kid on Xmas!!  I haven't been this excited about a bag in a VERY long time!!



OK, I'll be by a little bit later to pick up the Petrol, Teal, St. Marks Lux and Ossie!!!!   
But seriously, it is so wonderful that you are this ecstatic about this bag!!!  It's just such a great story with a very happy ending!


----------



## Minamiz

Some pics:















There is a hole in my life w/o those shoes :cry:


----------



## iluvmybags

There are Sweet Punk ballet flats????

Now, I'm on a mission!!
if they're made from the same leather as the bags are -- Holy Moly!!
Those have to got to be the comfortable shoes in the world!!


----------



## Minamiz

^ just scored these!  I think they're from SP at least they should be 











Can't figure out how to make pics larger......


----------



## Minamiz

^ Just received these and they're made from the same leather - kangaroo as the SP bags 

They're crazy comfy........

Will post pics..........


----------



## iluvmybags

wow -- what a lucky find Minz!!
I can't wait to see your pics - I want those ballet flats!
Those are HOT!

I have a pair of MJ flats from F08 and they are so unbelievably soft -- They're made from lamb's leather & they feel like slippers on my feet.  I'd love to get another pair made from the same leather


----------



## jun3machina

oh sweet! i emailed the seller in regards to these, but they weren't my size. so glad you got them. they're soooo cute! and i dont think i have ever seen them on *bay before either, just the ballet flats in leather and the canvas SCORE! congrats!! 





Minamiz said:


> ^ just scored these!  I think they're from SP at least they should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't figure out how to make pics larger......


----------



## Minamiz

^ Hey June what's ur size?

The seller went down $30 and did a BIN so I was able to use Bing too!


----------



## jun3machina

lucky duck! i wear a 40 at least in MJ shoes....sucks, because they rarely pop up in those sizes...


----------



## Minamiz

Ahem what about these? might be a leetle big....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-whi...men_s_Shoes&hash=item335d698f62#ht_500wt_1154

Or..a leetle small

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Moo...en_s_Shoes&hash=item3cad76accc#ht_4291wt_1137

Maybe these??

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-575-MARC-JA...men_s_Shoes&hash=item20b11edcca#ht_2215wt_911


----------



## jun3machina

^ hahahha. trying to tempt me eh? i almost bought that second pair....these:






love them to death, but they'd be too small. and i dont wear heels enough to justify them. if those MBMJ buckle boots ever pop up in a 40 or 41 though....watch out. iwas watching the ones recently from afar....alas....a size 39


----------



## dodobird

matchka said:


> i have wanted to start a thread like this for some time.... A kind of love sonnet, as it were, to that notorious line of bags known as *sweet punk*. The sweet punk bags were part of the resort 2006 collection. They were an ode to those early days of punk rock - - the late 1970s'-early 1980's, when "anarchy" ruled, being "pretty vacant" was cool, and leather and studs were it.... The bags were named after some of the top musical icons of that time.
> 
> The sweet punk bags boast buttery soft leather (soft beyond belief.... Kangaroo leather, i'm told), with scuffed punk rock studs down the front with cool zipper pockets and some super heavy duty hardware. They have a fabulously worn in, vintage punk rock look and feel. And yes, they do most assuredly rock!!!!
> 
> I have been a drooling, fainting rabid fan - crazy for sweet punk for quite some time. Unfortunately, when they first came out, these bags were extremely expensive!! Many of us could not afford them at their original retail prices. The good news is that eventually they started showing up on the secondary market, which enabled some of us fans to snatch them up at more reasonable prices.
> 
> I have been lucky enough to gather a modest little collection, which i treasure! I thought i would make this a little mini forum for sp lovers to share their thoughts and hopefully their bags - - kind of like a little fan club like we have for the hudson, and others..... Maybe there will be interest, maybe there won't, but i thought it might be worth a try! So i guess i will start the ball rolling with a few pics of my very own sp family......... So without further ado, i present:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back left: The sid, in bisque
> back right: Siouxie, in black
> front left: Pouchette, in fluo orange
> front right: Make-up pouch, in chalk
> 
> (the pouchette is no longer with me as of a couple of weeks ago...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sid, in fluo violet
> make-up pouch, in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also had the hobo (back left) in fluo orange for a short time, but she also is no longer with me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^modeling shot of siouxie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so there you have it - - my sweet punk family! Feel free to chime in with pics of your own or just sp stories or raves! Let's have a love fest!!!


 
love the black bag on you it is stunning...dober dan.


----------



## Minamiz

jun3machina said:


> ^ hahahha. trying to tempt me eh? i almost bought that second pair....these:
> img.iwascoding.com/1/2010/04/17/58874112CCA44B4DBDCDFD656DE4D9A0.jpg
> 
> love them to death, but they'd be too small. and i dont wear heels enough to justify them. if those MBMJ buckle boots ever pop up in a 40 or 41 though....watch out. iwas watching the ones recently from afar....alas....a size 39



But of course I was enabling ........we could be foot stud twins across the miles.  Truth be told I bought those SP sandals .5 size small for me.  TG they work b/c there's room for my toes to poke out a little but they fit purrrfect!

I saw that listing for the buckle boots and well .5 small in those just wouldn't work.  Were there clothes for SP as well?


----------



## jennytalula

I know everybody will laugh hysterically at me for saying this (I can hear ya scream GET BEHIND ME IN LINE! already), but if anyone ever wants to get rid of either their Sid, Siouxie or SP Hobo _or_ the MBMJ buckle boots in 7.5/8, please be assured that I'm highly interested. Thank you.


----------



## Minamiz

Jenny..... :lolots:  I smell desperation in the air.  The Gods have not blessed most of us yet


----------



## jun3machina

oh....and i know that feel of despair. i feel for you girls! and im curious who scored that orange pochette for $125 the other day


----------



## matchka

^   $125???? ARE YOU KIDDING ME????  Yikes, that should be illegal!!!!  (JK, huge congrats to the very lucky winner - - that's just unheard of!)  

BTW, Mina, those shoes are off the charts!!!!  I can feel a quest coming on - - I had no idea MJ made those!  Wow! We love them!  More pics, please!!!  (modeling? )


----------



## iluvmybags

did you guys see the white canvas SP tote that just sold for $89 last week?  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160436907617&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

if this had been the smaller khaki one, I would have thrown my hat in the ring - I'm still kicking myself for not getting one when I had the chance (instead I went with a Botkier Sasha!!)


----------



## matchka

I did see it, but it was too late!  What a wonderful find for someone!


----------



## Minamiz

I saw that white white white bag and said nooooooooooooooo.

Although it was so stylish.  Saving for the big Kahuna if it ever shows.  After the catastrophic damage done to retail by me this week who knows.

Those shoes are awesome!  I keep finding all sorts of pairs w/ metal distressed studs and some w/ the resin studs I think from "the rocker" line.  Anyway I luv them all.


----------



## jun3machina

yeah, that large canvas tote hurt a lil bit....i cannot believe it sold for that price!


----------



## grace7

*mina*-i totally love all of those shoes! i have always wanted a pair of the flats...but have never seen them in my size (i don't think they made them that big  just kidding!).

i cannot believe that tote sold for $89?!?!? crazy...were was i when that auction was going off...

i _finally_ got around to taking some new pics of my SP collection. i have two now, here are pictures of my sp debbie in bisque and makeup/cosmetic pouch in black! thanks for letting me share!  now if i could only find a debbie in every other color....


----------



## iluvmybags

Love it S!!
These small pouches are making me weak in the knees!
I don't think I need another SP bag (one is enough for me!)
But I'd love one of those pouches!!

So what color EXACTLY is Bisque?
Is it more of an ivory color or is more of a grey-ish white?
In some pics it looks definitely ivory/off-white, but in others, it looks like it has a grey-ish hue to it


----------



## Minamiz

Grace so gorgeous and just reminds me yet again that this is my most favorite line ever.

Those pouches look pretty substantial (like u could fit a lot in there).  Do u think u could carry it on it's own?

Bisque does look grey or cream/ivory in differing lighting.  I wonder how the purple stacks up?


----------



## gypsybiker59

matchka, good god, that sid in fluo violet... i die!!!  it is gorgeous beyond words... I love your entire SP collection!

I'm late to join the club... courtesy of the MJ fairy, I have a SP large black tote bag, and a gorgeous Bisque Debbie.   If I ever get my hands on a Fluo Sid, that baby will enter the immortal coil with me, it will never leave my side lol.


----------



## grace7

thanks all!

jj-the bisque looks ivory/cream to me. are you still loving your hobo?

i love the pouches, they make great little clutches!! i use mine like that all the time 

congrats cat on the new additions!! i hope you enjoy them. a fluo sid would be perfect for you!!


----------



## matchka

WoooHoooo, grace!!!!!  Yowza, killer pics!!   Can I tell you how much I love my make up pouch??  It is my total go-to more casual evening bag - - ha ha..... I know it's meant to be a make-up bag, but it is so divine and luscious, I don't care what it's intended use is!!  I feel perfectly rockin' out and fab carrying my little utility bag like it was meant to be going out on the town!   Both of your bags are SUPERB!!!  I'm really beginning to feel the need for a Debbie....... I know..... how greedy am I?? !


----------



## matchka

gypsybiker59 said:


> matchka, good god, that sid in fluo violet... i die!!!  it is gorgeous beyond words... I love your entire SP collection!
> 
> I'm late to join the club... courtesy of the MJ fairy, I have a SP large black tote bag, and a gorgeous Bisque Debbie.   If I ever get my hands on a Fluo Sid, that baby will enter the immortal coil with me, it will never leave my side lol.



gypsy, thank you so much!!!!  And, hey, you are never too late to join this club!!  You were already a member, for sure!!  Mega congrats on the tote and the Debbie - - Pics, pics, pics!!!!!   

LOL!!!  re: "immortal coil" !! (and I totally relate!)


----------



## matchka

SP BLACK SIOUXIE ALERT!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-M...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cade813d7

Go and get her!!!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

I wonder if she's lowered her reserve
I know she wanted a pretty ridiculous price for that bag!
Esp. when you compare it to what other Black Siouxie's have been selling for


----------



## matchka

iluvmybags said:


> I wonder if she's lowered her reserve
> I know she wanted a pretty ridiculous price for that bag!
> Esp. when you compare it to what other Black Siouxie's have been selling for



Yes, I know what you mean!  I got a bit worried when I saw that the bidding is over $400 and the reserve is not met......  I sure hope the reserve is not too ridiculous.... I'd love for one of the PFers who has the black Siouxie as their HG be able to win her!!


----------



## Minamiz

^ Oy that reserve is abominable (is that a word?) and no budging....I invited her to post pics of her 2 other SP bags in this thread (I know I'm a goon).  Anyway, I do think I've come to accept that this is my HG.

There I said it!  Better change my siggy.

However, with all the insane buying lately and sales and whatnot I can't pull forth anymore $$ from deep within dusty/empty coffers.


----------



## iluvmybags

Yea, I had a feeling
I know someone else had contacted her when the first auction ended, and she wasn't willing to accept anything lower than her reserve.  I think she just waited a little while, hoping that she'd get a new round of bidders and maybe someone would be willing to pay her price - I really don't think that's going to happen tho.  Her asking price is ridiculous for that particular bag.  Sweet Punk or no Sweet Punk!! That really stinks.


----------



## Minamiz

Agreed but I do sorta see her pt.  I mean she did pay retail for 3 SP bags and only used Siouxsie a couple times (although I think there is a scratch on the top flap) and it is a coveted item.  She said she would just keep it if no one met the reserve so she must still want it on some level.  I even suggested Bonanzle so that a buyer could benefit from the cheaper fees with commensurate pricing.

Oh well....maybe she'll cave and accept whatever it goes for this round?  It would still irk me knowing that it has gone for way less.


----------



## jennytalula

What is her reserve?
I can see her point, too, considering the original price of that bag (that was EXPENSIVE!). You cannot always get an old MJ for less than 800$&#8230; especially not such a sought after style.
Still I just found out, for me it has to be the Sid. There you go! I bet I'm the only one.


----------



## jun3machina

yeah. i think in the end it comes down to whether someone is comfortable losing $$ on reselling a bag or not. some people are okay with it, and others are not. considering these bags did retail for a large sum of $$ i can understand how she'd rather not sell it for a small amount. but man...the siouxie retailed for $2350.....so literally, even 1/4 of retail is still over $500, plus she's gonna end having to give *bay a nice chunk of her profits too, which sucks!

i mean, honestly i completely lucked out on the price i got my siouxie for. i dunno if it was fate or the fact I was die-hard in my attempt to win it, going as far as making offers and literally begging the seller to sell it to me and whining like a baby in the chat threads day after day as i waited until the last day of the auction...i think gals just wanted to shut me up about it. LOL


----------



## Minamiz

^ Hmmm...June u have me thinking of a strategy  which includes groveling and some whining.

Seriously, I am rather distracted by all the new goodies that have come my way.

This whole thing brings up interesting pts about re-sale and 2nd hand bag market.  In fact, sellers have been all over the place w/ offers and their attiudes.  Most of my experiences w/ bags, albeit not extensive, have been positive so far.

I recently experienced a very rude seller...........In my book u just never know when someone will buy your stuff or who they talk to so it pays to be nice.  I can say I'll never bother w/ that person again no matter what they have.

It's unfortunate b/c this seller is already out one round of fees for listing and now probably another..........

ETA - I should hold my tongue it's up to $760 w/ same bidder who "won" before.


----------



## jun3machina

^ well it probably only costs her a few bucks to list....a lil more than normal because she has the reserve...but the FVF they'll charge her are literally around 10% and then the PP fees too add another 4% there-abouts....so in ebay fees if the listing ended for $500....she'd have at least $50 in fees...ebay sucks some major a$$ in that particular way


----------



## jun3machina

Minamiz said:


> *^ Hmmm...June u have me thinking of a strategy  which includes groveling and some whining.*
> 
> Seriously, I am rather distracted by all the new goodies that have come my way.
> 
> 
> .


LOL. well i had some uneccessary drama over a blak debbie and some miscommunication as well as being outbid on like 3 more SP's before i got the siouxie. a sweet PFer had scored the siouxie and it just didn't quite work for her so she decided to list it, but wanted to get the market value for it and not sell it via BIN. lucky for me, i was the market value...but i totally prepared myself for a war over it. in the end, it ended peacefully and i was the only bidder. i was absolutely shocked to say the least...but at this time, the siouxie was the black sheep of the S family and hadn't been well liked here on PF because she doesn't hand nice and straight....safe to say i think that's changed and she's getting the love she deserves


----------



## matchka

Minamiz said:


> ^ Hmmm...June u have me thinking of a strategy  *which includes groveling and some whining*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA - I should hold my tongue it's up to $760 w/ same bidder who "won" before.



LOL!! I am actually a big fan of groveling and whining when an HG is at  stake.....

And....

Wow, I really hope she agrees to sell this time if it does not reach the reserve - - $760 is quite a good price, and not so far off from the reserve.  Also hope it's a PFer who wins.


----------



## muggles

Good luck to the bidders!


----------



## iluvmybags

I told you guys the reserve was ridiculous -- I can't believe someone bid that much ($999!!!).  I mean, I guess if someone's willing to pay that much for their HG, then good for them -- hope it works out for them in the end, but I think that's a ridiculous price for that particular bag.  It'll be interesting to see if that's it, or if the bidding goes any higher


----------



## jun3machina

^ i dont think it's necessarily ridiculous. IMHO it's as cool as a sid, and in black too....it's just higher than what they normally go for on ebay. but you have to take into account their rise in popularity on here after 3 PFer's scored siouxies....and also the fact the seller decided upon a reserve, which the other auctions did not have...it's still less than retail, and someones gonna have this bag now rather than it being relisted again and again.


----------



## chloegal

I paid retail for my Sid on eBay! Wonder how much that bag will go for? I'm watching the auction with no intention to buy, since I already have the Sid.


----------



## grace7

i agree about the price just depends on how bad someone really wants it and the siouxie has been a sleeper for too long. time for it to shine!!
good luck!!!


----------



## matchka

^^ Chloegal!!  We would love to have some pics of you and your wonderful Sid on this thread! SP pics are like gold around here!


----------



## jennytalula

^ I second that! I don't think we have anyone else around here who owns the Sid. Do we? I'd love pics!


----------



## Minamiz

I still feel like bidding on that Siouxsie.........

(insert maniacal scary laugh here............) :devil:


----------



## jun3machina

LOL...they dont pop up often


----------



## Minamiz

June lultz!

You play both teams woman, hehe......

Enabler and voice of reason I  it!


----------



## chloegal

Just snapped a few for you:


----------



## iluvmybags

it looks great CG!!
Did you have the stitching repaired on it?
(wasn't this the one that had the strap that was frayed?)


----------



## chloegal

Yeah, that was the one. I actually just sewed it up myself. It looks perfect. The flaw was really minor. So happy with it!


----------



## Minamiz

OMGOMGOMG!!! CG u look absolutely hawt!  And that SID 

How do u feel now after having it for a while?  Was it worth all the moola?

R u hunting for another SP?


----------



## muggles

CG hot hot hot!


----------



## chloegal

Awww thanks! I'm actually really content with this bag. I just sold a couple of Alexander Wang bags because I want to be one of those people who only use a couple of bags- rather than a ton. It was a lot of money for this bag. But when I make a big purchase I always sell a few things. I sold a doll and a Miu Miu bag to pay for this, and it was worth it to me. I anticipated waiting a looooong time for this bag to come into my life, and was happy that it popped up quickly. Only three months! I'm not hunting for another SP. I'm watching the one on eBay right now, but have no intention of bidding. My Sid is my one and only!


----------



## chloegal

One more, because I like my shoes in this one!


----------



## muggles

Love your shoes, your bag ,and your great haircut!


----------



## Minamiz

what r those shoes cl?  they r fierce but look comfy too!


----------



## chloegal

Thanks Minamiz! They're Chloe Sevigny for Opening Ceremony. And you're right about the comfort level!


----------



## matchka

chloegal said:


> Just snapped a few for you:



  

chloegal!!!!  Thank you so much for posting those pics!!!  Your black Sid is just the ultimate, and WOW, is it perfect on you!!!  I have no more words because I am speechless!!!


ETA:  Killer pics too...... and the shoes!!  tdf!  Thanx for the info on those, will def. be checking them out!


----------



## jennytalula

WOW.
just from looking at your pics (and at you! Gosh you're so pretty!) I think I died and went to heaven.

The Sid is the ultimate one and only. I totally relate to your mission on how to finance it. Amazing!


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

Gorgeous Chloegal!

The Sid is just a perfect bag!  I love its size and all the compartments.  Truly my dream bag!  Now just like everyone else here, I need one in black!


----------



## muggles

Don't leave me out! I want one in black! I think it would be true bag contentment to own this bag!


----------



## spaceyjacy

*Ladies! Guess who just joined the club totally unexpectedly !!!!!!!!!! *

A reveal is in the works...


----------



## Minamiz

^ no way!!!

I can't wait what is it???????????


----------



## spaceyjacy

Minamiz said:


> ^ no way!!!
> 
> I can't wait what is it???????????



Its super rare, I didn't even really know it existed. Just waiting for my camera battery to charge up here...


----------



## jennytalula

*woman hurry!!!!!*


----------



## jun3machina

GAH! spacey! if it's what i think it is, you're one lucky gal!!!


----------



## jun3machina

im taking guesses.... it's either the colorblock bags....or that lil camera bag me and space were in love with...the nancy! am i right? am i wrong? i need to see pics!!


----------



## matchka

OMG!!!  I'm DYING here!!!!!  I'm betting june is right.....   Can't wait to see it!!!!


----------



## Dawn

spaceyjacy said:


> *Ladies! Guess who just joined the club totally unexpectedly !!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> A reveal is in the works...


 what what!!!!!!


----------



## Minamiz

Oh holy H** PICS where r the PICS? :tumbleweed:


----------



## grace7

*chloegal*-your bag  i too am at a loss for words! you look amazing with it, thanks for sharing!!!

*spacey*-what is IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jun3machina

spacey!!


----------



## jennytalula

:useless:
from spacey!


----------



## spaceyjacy

ok, got some pics. I'm giving this baby it own thread...follow me


----------



## thithi

the anticipation is killing me!!


----------



## Minamiz

Once again I need a cold shower........(returning from Spacey's thread)


----------



## jun3machina

HA! i was right! i should go and buy a lotto scratcher....:lolots:


----------



## Minamiz

Unexpectedly a little Sweet Punk fairy helped me out last minute tonight...........the chaos and frenzy will be well worth it!


----------



## jennytalula

what what what did you get the siouxie???


----------



## muggles

She got the ebay bag for 1035.00! Congrats Minamiz


----------



## Minamiz

Thanks Muggles & Jenny actually it came out to a bit less - TG for Bing and some haggling 

Oh and I think Spacey was a little miniature MJ fairy sitting on my shoulder last night!


----------



## jun3machina

congrats!!! OMG you're gonna love it


----------



## Minamiz

Thanks June ur the best.....folks she's like the queen of 2nd chance offers and ebay minutiae, just amazing.......... 

We have a perfect Siouxsie trifecta now: you, Matchka and me


----------



## jun3machina

hahaha,. no problem....i help when i can


----------



## matchka

MEGA CONGRATS!!!!!     on your Siouxie, Minamiz!!
I am SO happy for you!!!!  

We need PICS asap!!!!

(Hooray for Bag Triplets!)

^^(I see I am going to have to change my avatar......)


----------



## muggles

You all forgot Melly has one! That makes you all quads!


----------



## Minamiz

Oh to be reborn again as a multiple............I finally found the Sweet Punk Buddha within!

*OM*


----------



## matchka

muggles said:


> You all forgot Melly has one! That makes you all quads!



Does Melly have a Siouxie as well?  I know she has a black Debbie..... Wow, that would be awesome!


----------



## muggles

Smack me ,the pics look the same to me! Hers is in her avatar, guess it is different! Too much SP saturation to know what I am looking at! LOL


----------



## matchka

Minamiz said:


> Oh to be reborn again as a multiple............I finally found the Sweet Punk Buddha within!
> 
> *OM*





Namaste and rock ON!!!!


----------



## chloegal

Congratulations Minamiz!! Excited for you!!


----------



## Minamiz

Thanks CG, Matchka, June, Muggles.....don't think I'm a total psycho but the bag is coming from NY.........I found some info. on seller too.  Looks like she's in the magazine biz (figures) and I asked her again to post pics of her other SP bags.

I can't wait wait.....she's mailing it on Tues. (guess she mails things twice a week) ARGHHH that feels like such a long ways away........


----------



## browneyesblue

Minamiz! Congrats to you! How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minamiz

Hey Beb I know the depths of your generosity when it comes to SP  but are you vying for anything at all?


----------



## iluvmybags

Job well done Minz!!
Can't wait to see that beauty!!:urock:


----------



## matchka

Yes indeedy!  We will be waiting to see many wonderful modeling shots of Siouxie AND Little Pouchette as well!


----------



## jun3machina

funny how all the owners of tat orange pochette now have siouxies....(or will have in the next few days )


----------



## Minamiz

Yes it is odd..........wonder if the pouchette is the "gateway drug." haha

It's weird knowing I have all u alls dna on that bag.  Oh the stories ms. fluo orange could tell!

OK which is it SIOUSXIE or SIOUXIE?


----------



## jun3machina

i dunno....google time!

okay, so i spell it wrong.... it's* Siouxsie Sioux *


----------



## Minamiz

Apparently I spell it wrong too!

Matchka?


----------



## jun3machina

the way i typed it above is correct, according to wiki


----------



## blackonmaroon

I think Siouxsie is correct, too, if the band name is accurate.


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

Yeah, you got it "Siouxsie" - for Suzy.  Otherwise it would be Suey.


----------



## browneyesblue

Minamiz said:


> Hey Beb I know the depths of your generosity when it comes to SP  but are you vying for anything at all?


 

^^.....I like the bag Melly has, yes, a black one!


----------



## sexycombover

I really want to join the SP club now! ---> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ciscogeorge/items/MARC_JACOBS_nbsp_Clutch_Bag
(Ack, someone convince me I don't need to join the club yet...)


----------



## flugangst

sexycombover said:


> I really want to join the SP club now! ---> http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/ciscogeorge/items/MARC_JACOBS_nbsp_Clutch_Bag
> (Ack, someone convince me I don't need to join the club yet...)



That's actually one of the Fergie Rocker bags, not Sweet Punk.  They're pretty awesome bags, but the patent leather is unfortunately very prone to stains and discolorations, like the one on the back of that bag.    IMO the price is a bit high.


----------



## Minamiz

^ That's from the Rocker Line '07

Should we start a different thread for Rocker?????

As promised pics of *Sweet Punk Shoes*:


----------



## sexycombover

flugangst said:


> That's actually one of the Fergie Rocker bags, not Sweet Punk.  They're pretty awesome bags, but the patent leather is unfortunately very prone to stains and discolorations, like the one on the back of that bag.    IMO the price is a bit high.



Oh, really?!?! What do I know.
I thought it was the same line (cause they're similar enough imo).
I'm not a fan of the patent, but I love those oversized studs!!!!!!


----------



## kateincali

Minamiz said:


> Should we start a different thread for Rocker?????
> 
> As promised pics of *Sweet Punk Shoes*:



Those are _stunning_. Are they readily available anywhere or is my best bet ebay? I googled to no avail.


----------



## Minamiz

FA - I found them on ebay and the leather is buttah......

I've seen a couple of other models w/ the SP studs and more Rocker resin stud ones that are very pretty.


----------



## kmroboto

Min, LOVE the shoes!!!!!


----------



## jun3machina

OMG! the sweetest effing shoes on the cutest toe-sies ever! those are wicked hotness! congrats! 


Minamiz said:


> ^ That's from the Rocker Line '07
> 
> Should we start a different thread for Rocker?????
> 
> As promised pics of *Sweet Punk Shoes*:


----------



## Minamiz

Aw shucks...this is about as good as it gets w/ me doing my own nails...the shoes are so comfy and the leather 

The studs are heavy like the bags.

June did that best offer pair ever go through?  Were they studded?


----------



## jun3machina

nope...and i passed on the red ones...


----------



## jennytalula

*SWEET PUNK ALERT!*

European Ladies especially!

There's the *Sweet Punk Debbie in Bisque* at ebay Germany!









http://cgi.ebay.de/Marc-Jacobs-Tasc...ires_Taschen_Damentaschen&hash=item1c13aaaee2

I'm posting this so I'm out of it I really want a black bag from that line, _I think_ also, I'm so banned right now So please someone grab that beauty so I won't!


----------



## matchka

^  *OMG**!!!!!*    I think I might* go for it..........  It just looks SO gorgeous sitting out there all lonesome in Germany........   Ugggggghhhhh!!!!!   I should be banned too, but this might be too much for me to resist..... I'll be 200 years old if I wait for a black one to come along....... and this one looks like it is in very good condition.....  I think I might have to go scream into a pillow right now...... Thank you SO much for the heads up, jenny!!!  :urock:

*Who am I kidding when I say "might" ???  I'm IN!


----------



## jennytalula

So glad you're taking this burden from me! I was debating all day, but I know now it's better this way. I'm just not a gold hw girl!

 I hope she ships overseas though. Better ask her! I don't think she knows what a rarity that is! She's going to be surprised&#8230;!


----------



## Minamiz

OMG u 2 crack me up!!!

GL Matchka u need this one


----------



## jennytalula

matchka said:


> ^  *OMG**!!!!!*    I think I might* go for it..........  It just looks SO gorgeous sitting out there all lonesome in Germany........   Ugggggghhhhh!!!!!   I should be banned too, but this might be too much for me to resist..... I'll be 200 years old if I wait for a black one to come along....... and this one looks like it is in very good condition.....  I think I might have to go scream into a pillow right now...... Thank you SO much for the heads up, jenny!!!  :urock:
> 
> *Who am I kidding when I say "might" ???  I'm IN!



Please Tell me you got it! It went for a steal!!!


----------



## Minamiz

yeah what's the $ conversion on the Euro?


----------



## jennytalula

The bag went for App. 380 $! I forgot about it and now I pray someone here got it, otherwise i would be mad at myself...


----------



## jun3machina

matchka got it


----------



## Minamiz

Phew!  We gotta keep it in the family.

YAY Matchka!


----------



## jennytalula

yay matchka!!! Phew. That's a relief!


----------



## matchka

Yes!!!! I got it!!!  Sorry to be so slow on the uptake here.... I was traveling over the long weekend......  I even ended up bidding on my phone, if you can believe it!  (and yes, the seller did say she would ship to the U.S., so we'll see how it goes.....of course I will be a nervous wreck until it is in my hot little hands...)

jenny, I totally and completely have you to thank for this - -  I really do so appreciate your shout-out about it in this thread - - you are the best!     So yes, we most definitely did keep it in our little SP family!

Again, thank you, jt, you made it happen!! :urock:

 to june and Mina too!!


----------



## jun3machina

YAY!!!!


----------



## Minamiz

:robot: Yipeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Oh and Matchka there's a white pouchette in deals for June's wedding bag!


----------



## jun3machina

lol..now to wrangle up some funds


----------



## iluvmybags

maybe you can talk her down in price since the stud is missing on the zipper
(or you could always try the "comparison offer" - and offer up the last pouchette as more reasonable price http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOBS-Orange-Studded-Shoulder-Handbag-/170485369018?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27b1b848ba and that one HAD the stud on the zipper!!)


----------



## jun3machina

thanks for the link iluv


----------



## iluvmybags

Sure thing!!
Fingers crossed!!


----------



## jun3machina

gah! me thinks i NEED this pretty lil thang


----------



## jennytalula

matchka said:


> jenny, I totally and completely have you to thank for this - -  I really do so appreciate your shout-out about it in this thread - - you are the best!     So yes, we most definitely did keep it in our little SP family!
> 
> Again, thank you, jt, you made it happen!! :urock:




Ohhh Matchka I'm _so happy_ you got it!!!
This is what I call online-teamwork!

I love when things turn out so great! 
I hope shipping won't take too long. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## matchka

^   jenny, thank you again!

june:   The white ("chalk") pouchette must be yours!  What could be more perfect for the wedding????


----------



## jun3machina

gah! i know....im purging right now. hopefully all works out


----------



## jennytalula

*crosses fingers* 
This is going to be the lucky week for Punky Bizness Members! I can feel it!


----------



## acschjenn

hi ladies!
i was bad.... twice 











sigh... now i think i have to say goodbye to my almond siouxsie 

p.s. good luck *june*!  that bag is so you!


----------



## jun3machina

congrats!!! holy wow! they're gorgeous!!!!!!!!!! 

dang....dang dang dang! sooo sooo beautiful. i just literally stared at your pics for like 5 minutes...


----------



## thithi

wow!!  congrats on those two gorgeous finds.... so you're the one that scored the hobo!  the bisque sid is gorgeous a well.... i'm starting to think I need to add that one to my collection.


----------



## acschjenn

thanks june!



thithi said:


> wow!!  congrats on those two gorgeous finds.... so you're the one that scored the hobo!  the bisque sid is gorgeous a well.... i'm starting to think I need to add that one to my collection.



yeah.... i kinda went over budget on the hobo and was being impulsive, but i love it!!!  it's so light too (compared to my siouxsie and the sid)!  Now I just need a black SP and i'll be satisfied...  You have a hobo too right?  And a few other gorge SP bags too right?!  Jealous


----------



## Minamiz

So much greatness in those pics!

PF is the SP vortex.


----------



## jennytalula

OMG those are tdf!!!
I cannot wait to join the club, one day. It's like the ultimate goal to own anything Sweet Punk!


----------



## acschjenn

Thanks *Minamiz* and *jennytalula*!

I'm loving my new SPs.  I'm aching for a Black SP, as I see you are too jenny!  Seems like there's been a good amount of SPs floating around this year.  Hopefully we can both get our wish!  

I'll post modeling pics after I get back from work today.  Just realized we don't have many modeling pics from PFers for these two.


----------



## Minamiz

oooh can't wait!

where did u find that sid????


----------



## kateincali

I normally just lurk in here but I have to say that is the prettiest neutral coloured bag I have ever seen. Congrats!



acschjenn said:


> hi ladies!
> i was bad.... twice


----------



## iluvmybags

So you were the lucky winner of the Almond Hobo!!
Good for you!!
That bag made me weak in the knees when I saw it (that was the original color I had wanted!!) and it was so tempting, but one SP is enough for me (and I ended up loving the black more than I ever thought I would!)!
Can't wait to see your modeling pics!!


----------



## acschjenn

thanks faith_ann!



Minamiz said:


> oooh can't wait!
> 
> where did u find that sid????



I bought the sid a few months ago actually from a tpfer on bonanzle.  I've been hiding it 



iluvmybags said:


> So you were the lucky winner of the Almond Hobo!!
> Good for you!!
> That bag made me weak in the knees when I saw it (that was the original color I had wanted!!) and it was so tempting, but one SP is enough for me (and I ended up loving the black more than I ever thought I would!)!
> Can't wait to see your modeling pics!!



Thanks JJ!  Yep it was me.  I've been lusting after this style ever since I saw those Cameron Diaz pics with hers.  Never thought I'd have a chance to buy it, hence my impulsiveness.  

Black is so gorge!  I'm dying for a black SP


----------



## acschjenn

So much yucky overcast!  The weather has been so weird in LA this week.
Oh well... I did promise some pics:





This bag is so light!!!





I love the big studs


----------



## thithi

Great pics!!  Love love the sid.  I need one in that color!


----------



## iluvmybags

it looks sooooo good on you jen!!
i love, LOVE, LVE it!!


----------



## Minamiz

that almond is absolutely perfect!


----------



## jun3machina

mission SP wedding bag complete!


----------



## jun3machina

oh my effing GAWD! they look amazing on you! the sid!  oh goodness, the sid!! LOVE the modelin pics! you're soooo pretty!


----------



## Minamiz

that almond is absolutely perfect!


----------



## Minamiz

June u got it???

Did she adjust price?


----------



## indi3r4

wooooowza!! SP overload..  love love love that almond hobo jen!!

congrats junie!! great wedding ensemble!  

Mina, are you unto something with studs?


----------



## jun3machina

yep  i had been sitting on my hands for a day and a half waiting to hear back from her....


----------



## thithi

woo hoo!!  congrats on scoring that adorable pouchette.  I've never seen it in white.  It will be perfect for your wedding!


----------



## jun3machina

me neither! i had the fluo orange but that color is HARD to work into daily wear....this one has silver HW too. i love the bisque color but dont care for the gold HW personally.


----------



## Minamiz

indi3r4 said:


> wooooowza!! SP overload..  love love love that almond hobo jen!!
> 
> congrats junie!! great wedding ensemble!
> 
> *Mina, are you unto something with studs?*



Huh, me is there something I need to know about???????????

No, I'm attempting to wrangle a fluo and have no SP leads


----------



## acschjenn

Thank you ladies for the compliments!    I'm so happy with my collection right now!

Omg you got it June?!  It's so perfect for you.  Can't wait to hear/see more about it


----------



## jennytalula

Congrats on all the scores ladies!!!
June, this will be the best wedding bag ever. I know it!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Wow, I came this close to being part of your club!  I was trying to purchase this at the same time as another person.  The other person won....congrats.  Hope it was a tpf'er..
http://stores.channeladvisor.com/fashionphile/Store/ShoppingCart.aspx?


----------



## jun3machina

the link doesn't work...what was it!?!?


----------



## Luv n bags

Oh, it was a SP Debbie in black for $475.00!!


----------



## jun3machina

WTF?  good god. im sorry you didn't nab it....maybe it was a PF..*fingers crossed*


----------



## HmMmluvthatbag

MOTHER %&$*%^!!!!!!!!

Sorry TT!  I realllllly hope a PFer got it.  What a deal!


----------



## Luv n bags

Actually, I am not sad at all.  I stumbled upon it and thought it would be a nice addition - since it was added to my shopping bag, I had to call to find out why I couldn't check out.  Thats when I was told the bag sold right before I clicked the checkout button.  

Talk about not meant to be!  I just can't get over the price - $475 for a black SP Debbie!  And it looked to be in great shape.

Heres a picture of it:


----------



## jun3machina

that's like unheard of....the only one i have seen sell to close to that is the one melly has..ridonculous deal!


----------



## acschjenn

NOOOOOOOOOOO!  I would've loved to add that to my collection.  Sad.  Hope it was a pfer who got it!  So weird that it's so low... fashionphile doesn't usually have deals like that!


----------



## jun3machina

yeah, true. they usually mark up SP bags like crazy high!


----------



## Minamiz

Holy sheep s*** Batman!

SP either go high or low, low, low...............


----------



## acschjenn

Minamiz said:


> Holy sheep s*** Batman!
> 
> *SP either go high or low, low, low...............*



so true!  and i have to experience the low low low ... maybe just "low"


----------



## matchka

Jeeez!!!  Where have I been????  So much has happened here this week!!!  It's all so exciting!!  

Jen -  I am truly awestruck by your wonderful Hobo and Sid!!!  Thanks for the modeling pics, they are superb!!  (as are the SPs on you!)  And yippeee - we are Sid twins!!!!! 

June - You already have my super congrats, but I just wanted to shout it out here as well.  As I said, White Wedding, here we come!!!  Wooo Hoooo!!!!  

TT - Am bummed for you that you missed that Debbie by a nanosecond!  Am equally  bummed for myself, and all the rest of us PFers who missed out on it - - especially at that killer price....  I will echo the sentiment that I hope it was a PFer who snagged it!


----------



## acschjenn

matchka said:


> Jeeez!!!  Where have I been????  So much has happened here this week!!!  It's all so exciting!!
> 
> Jen -  I am truly awestruck by your wonderful Hobo and Sid!!!  Thanks for the modeling pics, they are superb!!  (as are the SPs on you!)  And yippeee - we are Sid twins!!!!!



Thanks matchka!  Yay for being twinsies.  Don't you just love the color of the Sid!?  I love the way it looks with the longer straps too!  So slouchy and soft   I love the shorter straps too though... which is why I couldn't bear to take off one set of straps permanently (which i have seen before. eek)


----------



## matchka

OK.......  Who BINed the bisque SID??????

Inquiring SP minds want to know!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

matchka said:


> OK.......  Who BINed the bisque SID??????
> 
> Inquiring SP minds want to know!!!



I know! I know!!
(I also know who scored Debbie -- )


----------



## acschjenn

Woah there was a debbie?!  Lotsa sweet punk floating around recently.  

Congrats to (hopefully) two pfers!


----------



## novella

OMG I'm so jealous of whoever scored the Sid and Debbie. I tried to BIN the Sid, but I was beat out by the lucky winner. Congrats!


----------



## grace7

wow! so much going on here...try to catch up.

congrats *matchka *on the bisque debbie! we are twins!! 

*jun *you won the white pouchette?! that's so pretty, congrats! can't wait to see your reveal! 



acschjenn said:


> hi ladies!
> i was bad.... twice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sigh... now i think i have to say goodbye to my almond siouxsie
> 
> p.s. good luck *june*!  that bag is so you!



jen! your sp's are awesome! the almond is just gorgeous! they look so good on you, thanks for sharing those pretty pics. 



tigertrixie said:


> Oh, it was a SP Debbie in black for $475.00!!



i cannot believe that price!!!!! i'm so jealous, too. but SO, SO happy to hear that it went to a pf'er (hopefully)! 

i hope we will see some SP reveals coming soon...


----------



## jun3machina

so wait, there was a sid too? where? i missed this!

i saw both debbie deals..


----------



## matchka

^ June, check out last night's Deals... iluv/jj posted it and I think it was gone in the blink of an eye!!

^^^^ jj, you tease!!  LOL! Spill it!!!!  (ok, we understand that there may be a confidentiality factor......)   ()


----------



## iluvmybags

I can't!!  I don't want to spoil that person's surprise/reveal!! That's no fun!
I do have it on good authority that there WILL be one though!:okay:


----------



## jun3machina

cool beans. the one nite im not home. sheesh! 

i did get some SP shoes though...and lil pouchette should show up tomorrow!


----------



## matchka

iluvmybags said:


> I can't!!  I don't want to spoil that person's surprise/reveal!! That's no fun!
> I do have it on good authority that there WILL be one though!:okay:



Awesome!!  (about the upcoming reveal)  And totally understand about not wanting to spoil the surprise - - I know it will be worth the wait!


----------



## matchka

jun3machina said:


> cool beans. the one nite im not home. sheesh!
> 
> i did get some SP shoes though...and lil pouchette should show up tomorrow!



SHOES????!  Oh boy!!! Hopefully this means there will be TWO fabulous june reveals coming soon!


----------



## jun3machina

hopefully they fit


----------



## thithi

i want to see these shoes!!  sp shoes are so cool!!


----------



## jun3machina

that's them..


----------



## jun3machina

same as the ones mina has but different color. 





Minamiz said:


> ^ That's from the Rocker Line '07
> 
> Should we start a different thread for Rocker?????
> 
> As promised pics of *Sweet Punk Shoes*:


----------



## matchka

^ Killer!!  And in RED!!!!  So sweet!!  Can't wait for the modeling shots!


----------



## jun3machina

yeah, i cant tell if they're red or red-orange...or just the fluo orange. HTT.
funny though the seller said they were 'heavily used....studs show wear but the rest of the shoe and sole are like new. i dont think she realized they're purposely distressed...


----------



## thithi

those are hot!!  i didn't know they came in red.... I hope you scored a great deal on them!

eta... you're right, the color is hard to tell if it's orange... guess we'll find out when you get them!


----------



## jun3machina

me neither....i've only seen black and white on *bay


----------



## jun3machina

there's another pair of black but the shoes are two different sizes...
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-RARE-marc-j...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20b210640b


----------



## iluvmybags

too bad they're not larger sizes (like 39.5/40) - I'm one of those people who's right foot is a little big larger than my left!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

whether theyre red or orange i think theyre hot :sunnies


----------



## Minamiz

JUNE!!!  Those r freakin' hawt 

Can't wait for pics and they are so comfortable!  Just the right heel height kwim?

I saw those mismatched pair and thought what a great idea b/c my left foot is slightly larger (I think most people have one bigger foot).

I've also seen a lot of the resin "rocker" shoes around.  I like the muted grey's and beiges in those.

Did MJ do any clothing as well for SP?


----------



## jun3machina

im not sure. it was resort 06 right? 

these are the ones you PMed me about a while back....and  yeah....i said i wasn't gonna get those shoes....but shoot, the price was too good and that low heel too alluring to not bid. i need summer shoes. i have none. i just realized while the weather is getting hot. ush:


----------



## acschjenn

jun3machina said:


> there's another pair of black but the shoes are two different sizes...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-RARE-marc-j...wItem&pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item20b210640b



Omg if those were the other way around, they'd fit me (my left is slightly bigger than my  right) 

Can't wait to see those shoes on you!  The color, whether red or orange, is hot!  Love it!!


----------



## thithi

those shoes are so tempting!  how i wish MJ shoes didn't run so small!

Min, do you think these run true to size?


----------



## jun3machina

yeah, im a bit worried. the ones i got are a 39.5.....preferably i think a 40 would have been better....maybe a white pair will pop up in the next 6 months....i'd flip if they did.


----------



## jun3machina

ballet flats:


----------



## llama_egg

If anyone is a 39 then the outnet has the white flats right now
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/18992


----------



## thithi

wow, that fast... they're gone already!


----------



## llama_egg

They're still there for me... does the outnet have a usa and international site? i'm international so maybe thats why...


----------



## jun3machina

im not sure....


----------



## thithi

it must be international then... i'll switch over.

yup, international... wow, they've got a lot more MJ bags than we do!


----------



## Minamiz

Thithi I think they fit TTS.

I had to get a 36 but I usually wear a 36.5 so they're a little itty bitty bit small in the toes but it doesn't matter since they're open toed


----------



## jennytalula

Somehow the flats look weird to me. At least on the model&#8230; They're still available though, only in a 39.


----------



## Minamiz

^ITA...too much going on.


----------



## jun3machina

dang they do have a lot of MJ. stuff i've never seen before....


----------



## iluvmybags

SP Lovers -- these boots are EXACTLY like the ones from Zara that were so popular & HTF last winter.  They're by REPORT and they're part of Nordstroms Anniversary Sale


----------



## thithi

^ Super cute!  I also saw the studded Trouve jacket and leggings... I had to stop myself!


----------



## Minamiz

anyone have a pic of the Zara ones for comparison......OY I spent way too much


----------



## jun3machina

those are pretty cute....i still prefer the MBMJ ones. the heel height was perfect!


----------



## Minamiz

June got a pic of MJ ones?


----------



## jun3machina

the MBMJ ones:


----------



## Minamiz

Ah perfection...now where's the Zara pic??


----------



## iluvmybags

here are the ones from ZARA
I actually bought a pair of them last year but ended up returning them because the straps were really loose & the bottom strap would fall down around the heel of the boot.  I wonder if the ones at Nordstroms are made a little bit better


----------



## jun3machina

about damn time frye did some too


----------



## Minamiz

I've seen the stud craze go global lately.

Beverly Feldman is even doing her own version.

Now I'm slightly repelled by all the copycats even though I'm the biggest hypocrite and own copycat stuff.  I guess it's all recycled.  Is everybody doing a "punk" version of something lately?


----------



## muggles

hot dang!


----------



## jun3machina

yeah...mj did it way back in 2006 though....i think prior to the SP line....punk rock reference was looked down upon in high fashion....just like grunge at perri ellis.....


----------



## jennytalula

jun3machina said:


> the MBMJ ones:




I still would kill for those!!!


----------



## jun3machina

me too. there's a pair in australia but they're $899


----------



## matchka

^ Yoox has a slighly different version in red for $590.......

http://www1.yoox.com/YOOX/FOOTWEAR/...men/textsearch/marc+jacobs#pg=5&sort=0&ipp=10

But you are right, those black ones are sheer perfection!!


----------



## novella

I'm still kicking myself for not getting them when they were 70% off at the MBMJ store! I should have bought them when I had the chance. I tried them on and they were effortlessly cool!


----------



## jun3machina

yeah, me too. spacey tried to get me to jump on them..i shoulda...


----------



## matchka

They will come to you eventually, I just know it!!!


----------



## matchka

All I can say is, WOW......  Check out this new listing for a black Siouxsie:

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-MARC-JACOB...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a5d0fe7ec


----------



## jun3machina

LOL i just Pmed you like 2 seconds ago...! 

got my SP shoes today, but sucks because they're too tiny....fit like a 9 instead...


----------



## novella

^^ Good lord that's a lot of money for a SP bag!

I hope that I'll find those MBMJ boots again. I always see the big shoe sizes on feebay or the Bonz when I'm looking for something MJ or MBMJ when I'm looking. Can someone who has 6.5/7 US hook a sistah up?


----------



## thithi

that is super expensive!  at least there is a best offer.


----------



## Minamiz

yeah but I think it's customary to expect to offer at least 20% of asking price which makes it still insane!

That seller's gonna have to pay ebay like 300+ in FVF in the end.


----------



## hansyu

sid bowler in black,where are you??????


----------



## thithi

I say lowball em.... of course, there's a better chance the longer it sits on ebay!


----------



## jun3machina

LOL. thithi!! :lolots:


----------



## thithi

hmmm... does this look familiar anyone?  from the piperlime website:


----------



## Minamiz

Do u think we'll have to worry about SP fakes one day?


----------



## thithi

nah, but there's a lot of inspired stuff all the time.


----------



## jun3machina

dude, this is bullsh*t! 
LINEA PELLE= VERY FREAKING UNORIGINAL SHE DESERVES TO GET SUED!





wow, im pretty POed about this..
here's the original:


----------



## LilahBelle

Bleh the linea one looks like a cheap fake.   

Doesn't MJ have that patent thing? Like when they sued Ed hardy over that tote bag?


----------



## jun3machina

i dont think it existed when the SP line came out....it's a recent thing....i think from 2009


----------



## Minamiz

crap the LP is fug!


----------



## matchka

^  

Totally agree!!  What garbage!!


----------



## kimair

my sweet punk sid in cream...i got it from ann's fabulous finds about a year ago...
it's heavy but i don't care...i adore this bag...


----------



## jun3machina

OH YEAH!!!!! *hi hon!!!* waves*


----------



## thithi

gorgeous gorgeous bag kimair!!  i love it too.


----------



## matchka

kimair, that is one helluva beauty!!!  Thank you so much for that gorgeous eye-candy!!


----------



## Minamiz

Those pics are stunning...loving the greys and creams in the shadows!  Congratulations!


----------



## iluvmybags

Great Pics Kimair!  You really captured the beauty of the Bisque Sid!


----------



## petite_fleur*

#360 gorgeous bag,I love it.


----------



## jennytalula

Wow what a beauty! Congrats!

Matchka, did your German goodie arrive yet???


----------



## matchka

^ Noooo.......:cry:  It is in transit, though.... (and seemingly in the Bermuda Triangle...), and then of course, that blasted Debbie in CHALK turns up, and I'm just gutted about it...... (I much prefer chalk.....), so I'm all discombobulated.....silly me - - I should just be happy with what I have - -(except for the fact that I don't actually "have" it yet!  )


----------



## jun3machina

duh matchka! buy the chalk sell the other one when you get it


----------



## matchka

jun3machina said:


> duh matchka! buy the chalk sell the other one when you get it



LOL!!!  Don't think it hasn't crossed my mind!!!!  :greengrin:


----------



## jun3machina

we share brains  LOL must be stud-communication or something


----------



## jennytalula

I didn't even realize that were two different colors! Man that's a toughie&#8230;


----------



## Minamiz

OK whose going for it?  I think I have an idea and it's not me so broke :cry:


----------



## jennytalula

me neither&#8230; the price is just too high.


----------



## matchka

^ It's gone, girls, and it wasn't me!!    As far as I know, it was you-know-who....>>>

:ninja:


----------



## Minamiz

no I don't know who, who? well thithi is a bottomless sp pit these days.........


----------



## matchka

A stealth person - - not anyone we know of as of yet, i.e., one of these.....:  :ninja:


----------



## Minamiz

me so dense......

ya ninja mysteriosa!


----------



## jun3machina

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! damn you ninjas!


----------



## iluvmybags

Maybe the :ninja: wants to join the club and now they can!!
Please Mr. :ninja:, join our Sweet Punk Club and show us your Debbie!


----------



## thithi

not me not me not me!


----------



## muggles

Don't quote me on this, but when I looked at the bag after it sold I thought it was grace7 that was the buyer!


----------



## grace7

well i'm out now!
sorry matchka i didn't know you were interested, too.


----------



## Dawn

congrats grace!


----------



## Minamiz

Haaahaaaa.....sorry u got outted Grace!

Congratulations!!

Pics when she comes???


----------



## jun3machina

YAY! PFer!!! i was just scared it was a non-PFer....

congrats grace! i think matchka was unsure about having two of them, so im sure she wont mind hon. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## jennytalula

Congrats Grace! Can't wait for comparisons to the bisque one!


----------



## Minamiz

Poor Matchka's still waiting for Bisquey to arrive from Europe, no?


----------



## jun3machina

i think so


----------



## Minamiz

You know it's odd but I got 2 dresses sent fedex from Milan and they were here in 2 days!

The seller said fed ex is comparable in cost


----------



## muggles

Sorry I spilled the beans Grace!


----------



## jun3machina

anyone going after those SP booties on *bay?? i wonder if i could stretch them a full size bigger


----------



## Minamiz

what size r they?


----------



## jun3machina

39


----------



## iluvmybags

NM - found them
I might try -- Sometimes I can wear a 39, depending on the style/cut


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> anyone going after those SP booties on *bay?? i wonder if i could stretch them a full size bigger



Ooh, do you mind posting the link? I've been unsuccessful in searches and I'm curious


----------



## jun3machina

PMed you


----------



## kateincali

Got it, thanks!

If anyone knows someone who can saw bone off from around your ankle or something so they're smaller, please do PM me....


----------



## jun3machina

actuallly.....i've heard of a toe surgery that shortens toes.....they're a size too small for me...so sad. and technically not SP but i always think they are....they're actually MBMJ


----------



## novella

I'm about a 36.5 to a 37 so there's no way they could fit me. Ugh they're nice though!


----------



## matchka

WOWEEE!!!  Boy did I miss a lot!!! That's what I get for being MIA for 8 hours!!  Holy heck!!!  CONGRATS GRACE!!!!!  I am SO happy that gorgeous Debbie is going to be in the "family" !!!   That's great!! 

And, on the other subject, yes, Bisquey is still in the Transit Burmuda Triangle.  Left Germany on 7/20!!  

And then there are these mythical boots which I need to see immediately..... Although, I'm with Novella, being a 7.5...... boooo!  JJ, I hope you get them!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Yea, I think I'm going to try - I remember when these went on sale, I asked about them and was told they sold out before they got marked down.  The next day, I read here that someone bought them - in my size! - from the Chgo store.  I was so mad I hadn't asked them to take a look and check for sure! I love that the heel isn't that high!


----------



## kateincali

I wish I could pull the boots off but it'd never happen.

Hope someone here got the red sweet punk heels. So sad though, got outbid by a dollar with five seconds to go cuz someone screamed outside and scared me to death lol Ah well. Jun tell me they were really ugly in person


----------



## Minamiz

Oh no!  Crap I wish you'd have won those b/c I have a black pr. and they r amazing and comfortable.


----------



## jun3machina

oh man, faith...sorry you got outbid!


----------



## kateincali

Anyone here grab the Siouxsie that just sold?

I'm debating whether or not to go for this. I don't own a white bag, but it's probably too small for everyday use.


----------



## novella

^ I wonder if anyone here got the Siouxsie. I'm saving up for another purchase or I would have tried to go for it. 

*faith_ann* - I think it depends on what you carry on a day to day basis. If you don't carry that much or you're willing to downsize what you normally carry then it's possible to for every day use. 

Good luck because it looks gorgeous!


----------



## jun3machina

yeah i agree. the pochettes are actually bigger IRL than people think....


----------



## kateincali

I could have looked up the dimensions like a smart girl to remind myself but it didn't occur to me lol 

novella, I don't carry much at all, and now that I think about it, it's actually around the same size as the rest of my bags. For some reason I just have it in my head that it's smaller than it is.

I'm still torn between the SP and this one, though.


----------



## novella

Ooooh that's a tough decision because I think they're both gorgeous. I can't really bring myself to choose. 

Let us know what you decide but I honestly don't think you can go wrong with either!


----------



## kateincali

Knowing me I'll go with something completely different lol I've been looking at that chain one for almost a year and I still haven't bought it, I'm awful! Ideally I'd like to use the money for my dream bag (Iggy Misfit ) but it's more than twice the price and I don't think I can swing it  So better something than nothing, I guess.


----------



## novella

You can always save up for your Iggy Misfit? 

The one thing I learned the hard way is that if you get anything besides your dream bag or what you want then you're just settling. 

That's why I've been purging bags that I don't use to help me fund/save up for an HG.


----------



## kateincali

I started doing that this spring but I'm running out of bags to get rid of. And somehow all that money went towards bills instead of bags

I could _probably _get the Iggy right now but it just wouldn't be the responsible thing to do...Someone direct me to the money tree!


----------



## matchka

^ novella, I totally agree with this and have been doing the same thing!  

About the Siouxsie....... are you talking about the black one that was listed for something like $2300???? Did that really sell??!!  Or was there another one that I missed seeing?


----------



## kateincali

That one sold but for $1500.


----------



## matchka

Ah-ha!!  Very interesting!  I am glad to see they lowered their price.  I really hope it went to someone who had it as their UHG!!!   And if it was a PFer, congrats and please post some pics here, we'd love to see..... especially some Bad A$$ modeling shots!!


----------



## Minamiz

Yes it went to a PFer TG!

Gotta keep SP in the fam.

I think we have 4 Siouxsie's now?

This PFer's kinda shy but I did encourage her to post a reveal thread!!


----------



## jun3machina

that other MJ above is cool. i owned it in the brown color....but one thing that bugged is it has no lining, it's just the other side of suede, like a mulberry bag...and the holes literally go all the way through the bag, so folks can see some of your junk. the one i had had weird glue residue where they did the seams....but it's a cool size and shape for sure!


----------



## matchka

*SWEET PUNK SID ALERT!!!!!* 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MARCJACOBS-Whit...udded-Bag-/380262095580?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags

YIKES!!!  It's a very nice looking Sid in Bisque!!!! The price is a bit steep, but quite a bit more accessible than the Siouxsie that was recently listed.  Just wanted to give you all a heads up!!!


----------



## thithi

^ Condition looks pretty good!!  I got mine for $600 but it was definitely worn.... this one looks ok so far but extra pics to be certain, especially of corners and edging on handles.


----------



## jun3machina

yeah, they gave it their lowest rating condition wise


----------



## Minamiz

^ I know but it looks good unless the problems are lurking unphotographed!


----------



## grace7

i received my sp debbie in chalk a couple of weeks ago (from a really sweet gal!) and finally took some pics today! 

here it is along with the bisque debbie. enjoy!!


----------



## jennytalula

Wow! Great to See both colors together. I think i actually prefer the bisque. Who would have thought. The Debbie is devine! A Castle for One in Black....


----------



## acschjenn

jun3machina said:


> yeah, they gave it their lowest rating condition wise



Do you think it's because of the distressed look?  Maybe they don't know it's supposed to be this way? 

What I think is weird is that it got the lowest rating, but the price is pretty steep!


----------



## acschjenn

Wowza Grace!  I love your two Debbies!  The two colors are so different!  I almost thought your bisque was almond next to that gorgeous white   Congrats!


----------



## Minamiz

Grace amazing new and old Debbie!!!!!

I love them both especially the silver HW.

The bisque is such a gorgy neutral.

Modelling pics?


----------



## Minamiz

OK I've been on the SP hunt for awhile and I've never seen the purple or green in anything?????

Where are they?


----------



## linhhhuynh

the bisque is a great color!


----------



## matchka

WOOOO!!!!  Awesome pics, grace!!!!!!  Gorgeous, just gorgeous!!!  Very cool to see them side by side!

(and if you ever tire of sweet little "chalkie," you know who to call!!! lol.... especially since my bisque turned into a bit of a bust .... )


----------



## thithi

beautiful Debbies!!  I love both colors equally... 

I'd love to see purple or green SP but I think they're extremely rare... I've only seen the fluo violet makeup case and Sid, and nothing in green except Jacy's.  I think it exists in a Debbie though...


----------



## grace7

thanks girls!
i knew you would understand why i would need two bags so similar.
i love them both, too! at first i thought they were too much alike...but one has silver hw and one has gold hw. that was all the talking into i needed to keep both!!

*matchka,* you had a problem with your bag? that stinks!!


----------



## kateincali

Grace those are both gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## roxys

grace7 love them!


----------



## petite_fleur*

The bisque Debbie is so gorgeous.Love the white too.Congrats!


----------



## kateincali

acschjenn said:


> Do you think it's because of the distressed look?  Maybe they don't know it's supposed to be this way?
> 
> What I think is weird is that it got the lowest rating, but the price is pretty steep!


 

I asked the seller out of curiosity and got this response when I said I was confused about it being rated so low yet described as excellent:




> Hi there,
> 
> Sorry  for the confusion. This bag has a distressed/worn "look" to it but  overall it's in excellent condition. No tears, stains, odors or  anything.




I think they're just not familiar with SP...or their own rating system?


----------



## iluvmybags

So I was the happy owner of an Almond Siouxsie for about 5 minutes, but wasn't able to keep it :cry:
I've always been drawn to the almond color - even after I scored the black hobo - and this was the perfect opportunity to check out the color to see once & for all if I made the right choice sticking w/the black rather than trading it for the almond (which was the original "plan").  Now I know - I made the right choice!

I love the almond color, but not as much as the black.  It's a very pretty color, but the leather's not quite as soft as the black & there's something about the silver hardware - esp combined w/black leather! - that makes my heart go pitter-patter!  That's not to say I wouldn't turn down the chance to own an almond hobo (or another siouxsie!) in addition to the black, but if I could only have one, I'm very happy that the one I have is black.

As for the Siouxsie - I dipped into my Camile fund to buy the bag thinking I still had a little bit of time to replenish it.  2 days before it got here, I got a phone call that my bag's come in!!  While I really LIKE the Siouxsie a lot, I LOVE the Camile, and since the stores are only getting ONE each, it's not really a bag I can sit on and wait for and get later on.  So sadly for me, Siouxsie & I parted ways (for now!), but it's on it's way to merry PFer who I think is rather excited to be joining The Sweet Punk Club!!

One thing I will mention, I found the Siouxsie to be VERY heavy - it's way heavier than the Hobo.  The strap wasn't awkward however, as I've previously read - it's actually a pretty comfortable shoulder strap which I think helps absorb some of the bag's weight. I hope that some day down the road, I'll have the chance once again to buy this bag -- if it had been any other time of the year, the bag would have been staying with me for the immediate future!!

here's a pic I snapped of it - I'll let it's new owner do a full on reveal w/LOTS more pics!


----------



## thithi

thanks for the review jj!  I was curious about what you thought about the souixsie.... i totally understand why you had to part ways with it because of the Camille.  Hopefully one day the almond will make its way back to you.  I think it's a lovely color and goes well with the gold hardware but you're right, nothing beats the black sp with the silver studs.


----------



## iluvmybags

Looks like someone's trying to cash in on the recent Sweet Punk craze!! Considering the last one sold for <$100 (and that was the larger size, if I remember correctly!), I think this seller is living in a fantasy world!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPII.dll?ViewItem&item=350385980976

I'm not certain, but I don't think this bag even retailed for $675 (according the reference section, the larger size retailed for $695 - the smaller (medium) HAD to be more than $20 less!)


----------



## linhhhuynh

iluvmybags said:


> Looks like someone's trying to cash in on the recent Sweet Punk craze!! Considering the last one sold for <$100 (and that was the larger size, if I remember correctly!), I think this seller is living in a fantasy world!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPII.dll?ViewItem&item=350385980976
> 
> I'm not certain, but I don't think this bag even retailed for $675 (according the reference section, the larger size retailed for $695 - the smaller (medium) HAD to be more than $20 less!)




ohmigosh i totally saw that! the last one sold for like, $98! i was about to get that one too! this seller is


----------



## Minamiz

It's canvas!

Pricing sucks


----------



## Minamiz

From Working Girl (Joan Cusack), "It's not even leatha!"


----------



## linhhhuynh

Minamiz said:


> It's canvas!
> 
> Pricing sucks





Minamiz said:


> From Working Girl (Joan Cusack), "It's not even leatha!"




the pricing does suck. for about $100, which the last one sold for, i'd get it


----------



## jun3machina

crazy biznatches!! the canvas ones are heavy too....i still love them, but the seller is out to lunch....although she only needs one other crazy buyer and it's a sale....i guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder....or value is in the eye of the $$ in the wallet


----------



## linhhhuynh

i'd be surprised if it sold. the description kinda sucks too, and it plays way too much hype into it


----------



## kateincali

For $675 it better come with a promise Marc will show up to dinner once a year.


----------



## linhhhuynh

faith_ann said:


> For $675 it better come with a promise Marc will show up to dinner once a year.



 either that or you get a free ZC or a LZW free with purchase!


----------



## thithi

so not worth it!  and it's white canvas to boot... the would get dirty in a second!


----------



## matchka

^ Hmmm...... the listing seems to have ended......


----------



## jun3machina

the bag is nice, i used to have a large black one, but that's a LOT of $$


----------



## thithi

I recognize the seller as being reputable... not sure why the listing ended though.


----------



## Minamiz

:ninja:Matchka r u telling us something???


----------



## linhhhuynh

matchka said:


> ^ Hmmm...... the listing seems to have ended......




 maybe they read what we wrote


----------



## novella

^ LOL I wouldn't be surprised! *Kanye shrug*

I agree that the price was steep but sellers are allowed to price their items accordingly. Good luck getting that asking price though.


----------



## Dawn

iluvmybags said:


> So I was the happy owner of an Almond Siouxsie for about 5 minutes, but wasn't able to keep it :cry:
> I've always been drawn to the almond color - even after I scored the black hobo - and this was the perfect opportunity to check out the color to see once & for all if I made the right choice sticking w/the black rather than trading it for the almond (which was the original "plan"). Now I know - I made the right choice!
> 
> I love the almond color, but not as much as the black. It's a very pretty color, but the leather's not quite as soft as the black & there's something about the silver hardware - esp combined w/black leather! - that makes my heart go pitter-patter! That's not to say I wouldn't turn down the chance to own an almond hobo (or another siouxsie!) in addition to the black, but if I could only have one, I'm very happy that the one I have is black.
> 
> As for the Siouxsie - I dipped into my Camile fund to buy the bag thinking I still had a little bit of time to replenish it. 2 days before it got here, I got a phone call that my bag's come in!! While I really LIKE the Siouxsie a lot, I LOVE the Camile, and since the stores are only getting ONE each, it's not really a bag I can sit on and wait for and get later on. So sadly for me, Siouxsie & I parted ways (for now!), but it's on it's way to merry PFer who I think is rather excited to be joining The Sweet Punk Club!!
> 
> One thing I will mention, I found the Siouxsie to be VERY heavy - it's way heavier than the Hobo. The strap wasn't awkward however, as I've previously read - it's actually a pretty comfortable shoulder strap which I think helps absorb some of the bag's weight. I hope that some day down the road, I'll have the chance once again to buy this bag -- if it had been any other time of the year, the bag would have been staying with me for the immediate future!!
> 
> here's a pic I snapped of it - I'll let it's new owner do a full on reveal w/LOTS more pics!


 

JJ's review of the souxsie is right on. it's a gorgeous bag!!! i've been so swamped that i haven't had time to take pics, but i will! normally the weight wouldn't bother me, but my back is already bothering me bc of the pregnancy...so i've been trying to carry light bags right now.  i find the strap to be really comfortable too, but i just don't know if i can deal with the weight. we'll see!


----------



## Minamiz

you know i find that it's kinda relative..if I haven't been lugging my 20 lb diaper bag around w/me for a day or so then the Siouxsie feels heavy.


----------



## Dawn

Minamiz said:


> you know i find that it's kinda relative..if I haven't been lugging my 20 lb diaper bag around w/me for a day or so then the Siouxsie feels heavy.


 hahahaha, good point. maybe it will be good practice for when i have to carry a baby AND a diaper bag that weighs a ton!


----------



## Minamiz

Oh don't fret Dawn you'll have awesome guns in no time!!


----------



## matchka

Minamiz said:


> :ninja:Matchka r u telling us something???



Ha ha ha!!  No, not at all!   But I do think it's strange that it ended right about the time the discussion here was at it's peak.....


----------



## matchka

Dawn, you are now the owner of the almond Siouxsie?   Woohooo!! I am SO happy for you!!!  Mega congrats!  I really do hope that the heaviness of it will be a temporary thing....  Looking forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## thithi

Congrats Dawn!!  I'm so glad that you scored some SP!  I can't wait to see some pics... perhaps some modeling as well?


----------



## Luv n bags

Sweet Punk Alert!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150495006997&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## a love story

OMG my husband would kill me since I just bought the SP chalk pouchette. But holy smokes how beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## cooper1

For those of you who currently own or had a *Siouxsie*, _how heavy is it_?
I had read thru the posts here and *JJ*, I know you say it is VERY heavy; heavier than your hobo. *Dawn*, any word on the weight?
Also, the measurements seem huge, but the modelling pix I have seen don't look that humongous.
Any input would be good.
I just love the bag so much!!!


----------



## acschjenn

cooper1 said:


> For those of you who currently own or had a *Siouxsie*, _how heavy is it_?
> I had read thru the posts here and *JJ*, I know you say it is VERY heavy; heavier than your hobo. *Dawn*, any word on the weight?
> Also, the measurements seem huge, but the modelling pix I have seen don't look that humongous.
> Any input would be good.
> I just love the bag so much!!!



I was the original owner of the almond Siouxsie, and I can tell you it's heavy.  BUT, it's not any heavier than my other heavy bags, so I didn't mind.  I guess it matters what you're used to.  The hobo is a lot lighter than the Siouxsie and Sid.  Both the latter are pretty heavy, but it's not a deal-breaker for me (I have a Sid and a hobo also).  The one thing that helps a lot is that the shoulder strap is flat and wide, and the leather is soft so it's pretty comfy.  

Also, you can see my modeling pic here for reference.  It's not huge in my opinion.  It's pretty flat, so it's not too overwhelming depth-wise.  Again, it matters what you're used to carrying. I'm 5'5" for reference.  The front pockets are also stuffed in my pics.  
http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/a-5-way-reveal-to-celebrate-1000th-post-537413.html


----------



## Dawn

cooper1 said:


> For those of you who currently own or had a *Siouxsie*, _how heavy is it_?
> I had read thru the posts here and *JJ*, I know you say it is VERY heavy; heavier than your hobo. *Dawn*, any word on the weight?
> Also, the measurements seem huge, but the modelling pix I have seen don't look that humongous.
> Any input would be good.
> I just love the bag so much!!!



i think that normally (not pregnant), i'd be okay with the weight. but i think it is the heaviest bag i've had (including venetia, stam, etc) without putting anything inside...so i don't know if it works for me yet...

but honestly, if i had to 'deal' with weight on any bag, it'd be this one


----------



## thithi

now that's the spirit dawn!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Wow!  I guess the SP line is still in HIGH demand - this SP Debbie went for $3050!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...672?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cb28cd880


----------



## linhhhuynh

^i noticed that! RIDICULOUS! too bad when some members sold their SP they didn't get as much


----------



## Luv n bags

^I think it has to do with the style of the SP.  I am not a huge SP fan, but I do like the Debbie versus the other styles.


----------



## havana27

There's been a bit of discussion about that auction on the MJ Chat thread.  A tpf'er actually won that bag!  Really hoping she does a reveal.


----------



## islandgirl76

Hey, I won the Debbie. Hope to do a reveal after Thanksgiving!


----------



## iluvmybags

linhhhuynh said:


> ^i noticed that! RIDICULOUS! too bad when some members sold their SP they didn't get as much



Black Debbie's are more rare than some of the colors, i.e., Bisque or Chalk.  
The style is also more rare than the Siouxsie (or even the Sid in lighter colors)  - even those have sold higher than "normal" in recent months.  I remember when Jun, BEB and Matchka bought theirs, they got them for around $500-600.  I think the last Black Siouxsie sold for around $1500, so that's quite an increased in just a little more than a year

This Debbie is also in brand new condition and appears to have never been carried - some of the other SP bags that have been sold on ebay were gently used and/or had signs of wear.

Black Sweet Punk bags in general seem to generate the highest bid prices -- and the more rare the style (i.e., Sid, Debbie, Hobo), the higher the price is going to be because we just don't see them that often

Congrats to the winner tho -- can't wait for that reveal!


----------



## Luv n bags

islandgirl76 said:


> Hey, I won the Debbie. Hope to do a reveal after Thanksgiving!


 

Can't wait to see your reveal - you're a lucky girl to get such a pristine bag!


----------



## jennytalula

Yeah congrats! Glad this went to a PF.  I was gonna bid too, but it got out of my price range. 

But it's nice to see that not all mj bags loose their value! This is a good investment.


----------



## islandgirl76

iluvmybags said:


> Black Debbie's are more rare than some of the colors, i.e., Bisque or Chalk.
> The style is also more rare than the Siouxsie (or even the Sid in lighter colors)  - even those have sold higher than "normal" in recent months.  I remember when Jun, BEB and Matchka bought theirs, they got them for around $500-600.  I think the last Black Siouxsie sold for around $1500, so that's quite an increased in just a little more than a year
> 
> This Debbie is also in brand new condition and appears to have never been carried - some of the other SP bags that have been sold on ebay were gently used and/or had signs of wear.
> 
> Black Sweet Punk bags in general seem to generate the highest bid prices -- and the more rare the style (i.e., Sid, Debbie, Hobo), the higher the price is going to be because we just don't see them that often
> 
> Congrats to the winner tho -- can't wait for that reveal!


Perfectly said, thank you


----------



## kateincali

dawn i forgot you had scored a SP. did you ever post photos?

did anyone here score the almond SP clutch? that was super cute.


----------



## islandgirl76

I got the clutch to go with the Debbie.


----------



## Minamiz

Wha..wha..whaaaaat????

IG you won the clutch too!!!

Holy SP!  What a collection u have amassed.

Didn't u win that Nancy too?


----------



## havana27

Wow - total SP overload!  IG, that's awesome that you also scored the clutch!  Good for you!  I can't wait to see the double reveal!  Enjoy them both!


----------



## cooper1

islandgirl76 said:


> I got the clutch to go with the Debbie.


----------



## iluvmybags

faith_ann said:


> dawn i forgot you had scored a SP. did you ever post photos?
> 
> did anyone here score the almond SP clutch? that was super cute.


I tried -- I REALLY wanted it!!



islandgirl76 said:


> I got the clutch to go with the Debbie.


Oh man!  So YOU'RE the one who outbid me?
UGH!!!


----------



## islandgirl76

iluvmybags said:


> I tried -- I REALLY wanted it!!
> 
> 
> Oh man!  So YOU'RE the one who outbid me?
> UGH!!!


Sorry! I didn't know anyone was going after it. I had been keeping my eye on it when I saw it cuz I didn't have one and wanted to add it to my collection. Sorry.


----------



## islandgirl76

Minamiz said:


> Wha..wha..whaaaaat????
> 
> IG you won the clutch too!!!
> 
> Holy SP!  What a collection u have amassed.
> 
> Didn't u win that Nancy too?


Yes, I got the Nancy from Jacey awhile back.


----------



## kateincali

damn IG, you're on you're way to becoming the SP queen. congrats!


----------



## iluvmybags

islandgirl76 said:


> Sorry! I didn't know anyone was going after it. I had been keeping my eye on it when I saw it cuz I didn't have one and wanted to add it to my collection. Sorry.


Yea, I've wanted something SP and Almond forever.  I had originally wanted the hobo in Almond and when I got the black one, I was supposed to trade it for the almond, but I loved the black so much, I couldn't let it go -- then I had the Almond Siouxsie for about 5 minutes!!  I needed to see the color and know for sure if it was a color worth going after (it is!) - when I saw the pouch, I was like FINALLY!!  My perfect almond SP piece -- then I lost at the very end  (to make matters worse, I lost ANOTHER bag that same day, being out outbid right at the end -- 2 bags I REALLY wanted in one day is a bitter pill to swallow!!)


----------



## indi3r4

i can't wait to see your sp collection IG!


----------



## thithi

Wow, what a bunch of scores IG!  Congrats on the finds.  

Sorry to hear you missed out JJ, but ebay is always about who is willing to bid more... considering what IG won the Debbie and Nancy for, I wouldn't be surprised if her bid for the clutch was super high.  I wouldn't want to bid against her, LOL!


----------



## chloegal

I love it when this thread resurfaces! I too would love to see your collection Islandgirl! I got a black Sid this year, and would love to have another sweet punk!


----------



## cooper1

show us your SP goods, *IG*!!!!
:urock:


----------



## matchka

*WOWEEE!!!!!*   

So I turn my attention away from MJ and SP-Land for a few days, and what happens? All hell breaks loose!!! (kidding...)  What a lot of fun and excitement!!!  YAAAY!!!!!

Can't wait to see the reveals for the latest SP acquisitions!!!  

Huge congrats, IG!!!!  I'm sure you will want to do your very own reveal, but I really do hope you will also post lots of pics in this thread too!  We need the infusion of new SP!   You got two very rare beauties, and I know all of us here are excited as heck for you!!! (and anxious to see the fabulous new goods!)

In the meantime, while IG is waiting for her fantastic haul, I think I will go ahead and do something that I have wanted to do for quite some time now....... 

Stay tuned.....


----------



## matchka

OK, I'm back, and while we are waiting for pics of the latest SP acquisitions, I thought I would throw on my most recent Sweet Punk family pics..... So without further ado, here we go!







Here is the whole family - - Names and colors in descriptions of pics below... As of recently, I no longer have the Debbie - She is now with a lovely PFer ...


















Sid in Fluo Violet, make-up pouches in Chalk and Black and Siouxsie in Black






Debbie in Bisque and Siouxsie in Black





Debbie in Bisque and Sid in Bisque






Sids in Fluo Violet and Bisque






Make-up Pouches in Chalk and Black

So there you have it - - my SP family!  At one time I had the Pouchette and the Hobo in Fluo Orange, but with both, I shied away from wearing that color, so I let them go.... I know that the Pouchette (the official tPF "Communal SP" - -LOL)  is in a very loving, happy home!!


----------



## cooper1

Amazing *Matchka*~!!!
Thanks so much for sharing your gorgeous collection!

Question: Can the Sid be a hand-held or arm-carry bag, or is it strictly a shoulder bag?


----------



## Luv n bags

Match, you're the queen of SP's!  Do you use them on a regular basis?  They are all so beautiful.  I have only seen one irl and it was a Sid.  It was at a consignment store and I believe it was determined by one of our tpf'ers that the handles were cut off (or was it the shoulder strap?).  In any event, it was beautiful and the same color as your Sid.  I really liked it and wanted to purchase it, but dh talked me out of it.  No regrets since I have tons of stams now.


----------



## paula_rose

good god that fluo violet!! 
Gorgeous collection Matchka!


----------



## matchka

cooper1 said:


> Amazing *Matchka*~!!!
> Thanks so much for sharing your gorgeous collection!
> 
> *Question: Can the Sid be a hand-held or arm-carry bag, or is it strictly a shoulder bag?*



Both!  The Sid actually has two sets of straps/handles.  There are two shorter thicker handles with studs on them which are conducive to arm carrying and then a set of thinner long straps for shoulder carrying.


----------



## matchka

tigertrixie said:


> Match, you're the queen of SP's!  Do you use them on a regular basis?  They are all so beautiful.  I have only seen one irl and it was a Sid.  It was at a consignment store and I believe it was determined by one of our tpf'ers that the handles were cut off (or was it the shoulder strap?).  In any event, it was beautiful and the same color as your Sid.  I really liked it and wanted to purchase it, but dh talked me out of it.  No regrets since I have tons of stams now.



Hi TT!!!  You know, I don't use them as often as I should! Over the past 6 months I have been doing a major purge of my bags so that I would have a small manageable group that I will use instead of admire from afar... So from here on out I will hopefully be carrying them all a lot more - - I do carry the pouches as evening bags quite often....They are the perfect size and are just COOL!

Funny you should mention the Sid with the strap situation, because that seems to be the exact same bag that I now own!!  Ha ha!!  The store I guess ultimately listed it on the bay, and did NOT mention anything about the handles in the listing (and the pics somehow camoflaged the issue very well...) So, I did some negotiating with them, and in the end got a discount on my purchase price.  But yeah, the shorter straps were removed from the bag, which is such a shame!  But actually their absence lightens the bag somewhat, and so now it's a shoulder carry only bag.  Not really such a bad thing.... but it sure would be nice to have it in its original condition....


----------



## matchka

paula_rose said:


> good god that fluo violet!!
> Gorgeous collection Matchka!



Thanks SO much, Paula!!!


----------



## jun3machina

YAY MATCHKA!!  GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## cooper1

OMG! 
Now I must have a *Sid*!
As hard as they are to find, I may have now found a SP that may work for me!


----------



## matchka

jun3machina said:


> YAY MATCHKA!!  GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## matchka

cooper1 said:


> OMG!
> Now I must have a *Sid*!
> As hard as they are to find, I may have now found a SP that may work for me!



They DO show up...... the bisque seems to be the one that appears most frequently, but the studded Sid was only made in three colors: bisque, black and the violet - - It was also done in the very rare Color Block group; where all of the SP shapes were done in color block shades of very military looking greens and browns - - really stunning and shockingly rare.

I have the distinct feeling that the next time a black Sid shows up, it will be something like World War III....


----------



## islandgirl76

Thank you, Matchka! I wouldn't put my reveal anywhere but here


----------



## matchka

islandgirl76 said:


> Thank you, Matchka! I wouldn't put my reveal anywhere but here



Awwww!!  

Well, we are sure looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## cooper1

islandgirl76 said:


> Thank you, Matchka! I wouldn't put my reveal anywhere but here


 

Yes *IG *we are all waiting (im)patiently for the reveals.....

shouldnt you have received the Debbie by now????


----------



## islandgirl76

It's been received but I had it shipped to my dad's address because I thought I was going to be there for Thanksgiving and wanted to have it then. But, there was a change in plans and wasn't able to make it. So, I am hoping to pick her up by the end of the week. So excited! I'm hoping to do a reveal by this weekend...keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## islandgirl76

Woohoo! Got my Debbie! My son was taking pics and my little girl squeezed herself into the model shot


----------



## islandgirl76

My SP Family!


----------



## islandgirl76

Matchka, thank you


----------



## jun3machina

OMG! *insane* collection!!! i recognize a few of those from previous PF mommies. i think you just might have the SP punk queen crown!


----------



## islandgirl76

Now how in the world did you get this picture to the full size? This is what I was trying to do. I'll figure it out eventually. I think on of those mamas might have been you...white (chalk) pouchette


----------



## Dawn

IG, your sweet punk collection is awesome!


----------



## islandgirl76

Thanks, Dawn! I am in utterly lust with these babies.


----------



## LilahBelle

What an awesome collection IG! Where have you been hiding all this time!!

I can't wait to join the SP club..


----------



## jun3machina

islandgirl76 said:


> Now how in the world did you get this picture to the full size? This is what I was trying to do. I'll figure it out eventually. I think on of those mamas might have been you...white (chalk) pouchette


i right clicked your image and then chose 'copy image location', cut & pasted it and then used this icon to paste the code into> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i think maybe you uploaded them as attachments??


----------



## thithi

wow, gorgeous sp collection!!  love the canvas tote!


----------



## Luv n bags

Holy Sweet Punk!  Now thats what I call a collection!  Your new bag looks fantastic on you - and your son is very cute....congrats!


----------



## acschjenn

islandgirl76 said:


> My SP Family!



Your SP collection is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Love everything, esp the cosmetic pouch in almond.  Congrats on your new Debbie!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Great collection!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matchka

*Woooooo!!!!
*

IG, that is a stupendously phenomenal collection!!!!

The Debbie looks wonderful on you.....and your daughter is so adorable!

Huge congrats on all of your new beauties, and keep those fabulous pics coming!


----------



## islandgirl76

Thanks everyone!


----------



## cooper1

islandgirl76 said:


> My SP Family!


 
OMG!!!!!

Wowsa! You _ARE_ the queen! What an incredible collection. Congrats~
And you & your daughter are soooo cute!


----------



## chloegal

Amazing collection Island Girl!  I especially love the Sid! Are there any other Sweet Punk bags that you plan on adding to your collection?


----------



## islandgirl76

chloegal said:


> Amazing collection Island Girl!  I especially love the Sid! Are there any other Sweet Punk bags that you plan on adding to your collection?


Actually, I don't know. Just whatever that may catch my eye


----------



## novella

Wow, congrats on getting that Debbie and you already know this but you have an incredible SP collection!  

You and your daughter are adorable BTW.


----------



## islandgirl76

Thanks, Novella! Thanks everyone so much!


----------



## bag2bag

Omg IG!! What an incredible collection you have! I thought the Debbie was your first SP!
Perhaps one day I will own one myself


----------



## thithi

did anyone see that sp black hobo that was sold by celebrityowned?


----------



## Minamiz

Between Matchka and IG I think I just peed myself 

Good Lord women!  I'm so proud of my SP family on PF.  IG u have seriously been holding out on me, my long lost half-Korean sister 

All the Sid's in the house I just can't take it........I go away from MJ for a few and this thread just explodes.

Congratulations on all the Sweet Punk and use them in good health


----------



## jun3machina

woah:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...163?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5addc3a51b


----------



## jennytalula

Damn how did I miss this? Hope somewhere here got it!
Congrats on all the latest additions ladies!


----------



## kateincali

That went pretty fast. Does anyone here have a confession to make?


----------



## islandgirl76

Not it!


----------



## thithi

that's the one!  i wonder who won it!


----------



## kateincali

I'm going to guess Mina


----------



## islandgirl76

Doesn't she have a Siouxsie? I thought she got one this summer.


----------



## matchka

thithi said:


> did anyone see that sp black hobo that was sold by celebrityowned?



Well DANG....I certainly missed that one!  Glad I did...I might have gotten dangerously tempted.  So it weren't me! 

Hope someone here got it!


----------



## jun3machina

i wonder what % of PF's own what % of the sweet punk bags...i know they were limited in release...


----------



## elisaq

Hi, I'm the one who purchased the sp hobo last week!  It just arrived on Saturday    Here it is next to my Siouxsie, they're like sisters!  I was really surprised at how much lighter the hobo feels, especially since it has the chain strap.  I actually got it with a best offer.  I noticed it while browsing during a meeting at work, and the seller responded with a counteroffer less than a minute later.  I had to pay CA taxes, so it ended up costing about the same as the original bin price, but the bag is flawless so I'm really happy with it.

Besides these two bags, I have a few pairs of sp shoes, I'll try to post some better photos soon.  I seriously love this thread, I've been following it off-and-on for a looong time.  All of the recent sp family photos are just  unbelievable!


----------



## heroesgirl88

haha i love this thread.. it's like the ultimate treasure hunt!


----------



## jennytalula

Congrats Elisaq! What a great find! And thanks for the comparison-pic! I had no idea how similar those two styles look. I might add the Siouxsie to my wishlist which one do you prefer?


----------



## Luv n bags

Elisaq, thanks for the comparision shot.  I really like the SP hobo with the chain strap - it was meant to be yours!  Congrats on a hot buy - now, for some modeling pics?


----------



## islandgirl76

Congrats, Elisaq!


----------



## matchka

Elisaq!!!   Thanks so much for letting us know it was you and HUGE congrats on scoring that amazing thing of beauty!   And a big punky welcome to SP World -- we are a small but mighty sisterhood!

As is the mantra in this thread:  More Pics!!!


----------



## elisaq

Thanks everyone for all of the nice words, everyone here is so sweet 

I'll take more photos the next time I'm at home during the day.  It gets dark now so early on the west coast!


----------



## thithi

gorgeous hobo!  i've always loved that combination.


----------



## kateincali

Gorgeous SP collection, Elisa! 

There's a black pouchette that needs a little TLC on the bay if anyone's looking
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120655822092


----------



## islandgirl76

I'd go after the black pouchette but I already have one in chalk and flu orange. The black is really nice.


----------



## kateincali

Well the black would complete the collection, wouldn't it? Not to enable


----------



## islandgirl76

You are a bad influence


----------



## jennytalula

So for those of you who have or had more than one of the SP bags: which one is the best? I mean overall, considering it's weight, how it hangs, it wears etc
I am really curious to know! Is it Debbie? Siouxie? The Hobo? Or Sid?


----------



## islandgirl76

I really like the Debbie and Sid. They hang really nicely against the body. I like Siouxsie but it's a messenger style so it's wider and hangs funny. But totally worth dealing with  They are all a little heavy so I don't carry my whole arsenal with me. But I don't think they are that heavy. I've had Chloe bags before and those are heavy, too. All heavy duty leather bags usually are.


----------



## thithi

i prefer the sid or the hobo..... i like the debbie but the strap sometimes digs into my shoulder(there's hardware).  the sid has double straps, making it comfortable enought to be worn on the shoulder, as a satchel, or even messenger(like a backpack).


----------



## LilahBelle

My turn to join the club 



























If you hadn't guessed... Sweet Punk Siouxsie!


----------



## paula_rose

oooooh congrats LB!!!!!


----------



## jun3machina

NICE!!


----------



## bag2bag

Congrats Elisaq and LB!
LB.. so you were the lucky one who scored the NWT SP siouxsie!!


----------



## Mad about Bags

LB:   wowza! Congrats on finding this hot little number in Brand New Condition.

Elisaq: What a superb SP family you got there  Congrats.


----------



## LilahBelle

Yes, the tag is still attached.. haven't had the tag cutting ceremony yet!


----------



## islandgirl76

congrats LB!


----------



## cooper1

_Gawwwwww-geousness_, *LB*!
So happy you love her!


----------



## iluvmybags

welcome to the club LB!!
I can't believe that there are still NWT Sweet Punk's floating around
what a lucky score -- modeling shots, perhaps?


----------



## matchka

LilahBelle said:


> Yes, the tag is still attached.. haven't had the tag cutting ceremony yet!



*WHOA....!!!!!  

How did I miss this?????  Woweee - - a NWT SP?  That's spectacular!!!!  Huge congrats, LB!!!!  Yaaay and the warmest welcome to SP heaven!!!

Modeling shots......oh please, oh please!!!
*


----------



## LilahBelle

I will see what I can do!


----------



## thithi

congrats lb!!  you're so lucky to have this nwt!


----------



## krazydaisy

great find lb!


----------



## ailun86

great fun^^^I love those bags!


----------



## chloegal

Just found this one of my sweet punk sid...


----------



## LilahBelle

Love your accessories!! (and the Sid!)


----------



## jennytalula

love your outfit!!!


----------



## matchka

chloegal!!  What a PERFECT shot!!  I love everything about it!! You have the ultimate HG of SP bags, that's for sure!!!  

(having said that, let me know if you ever get tired of it! )


----------



## thithi

so cool!!  love your bracelets chloegal!  what brand is the non-leather one on your left arm?


----------



## Luv n bags

Chloegal, love the studs, spikes and leather!


----------



## chloegal

Thanks ladies! 



thithi said:


> so cool!!  love your bracelets chloegal!  what brand is the non-leather one on your left arm?



It's an Eddie Borgo cone bracelet. I Love his jewelry!


----------



## thithi

how did i not know about this guy??  Kate Lanphear starred in his campaign no less!!  I'll have to check out the cone bracelet in person, luckily the NM here carries his stuff.


----------



## Luv n bags

Sweet Punk Alert!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Stu...010?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b63ea7f2


----------



## Dawn

whoaaaaa $1k starting bid!


----------



## kateincali

tigertrixie said:


> Sweet Punk Alert!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Stu...010?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20b63ea7f2



Yes, please.


----------



## islandgirl76

Did anyone here score the almond siouxsie on bonanza?


----------



## Dawn

the person who got it is a PFer but she's apparently a lurker


----------



## islandgirl76

LOL! Thanks Dawn


----------



## Luv n bags

Sweet Punk alert!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Bla...189?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a5e7e9fd


----------



## matchka

Thanks, TT!!!!  I've already got an offer in.... I would SO love to have it!!!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Luv n bags

Fingers crossed for you, Matchka!


----------



## jun3machina

go matchka go! the sellers a Pfer


----------



## thithi

did you get it matchka?  i hope so!


----------



## matchka

thithi said:


> did you get it matchka?  i hope so!


----------



## islandgirl76

congrats Matchka!


----------



## matchka

Thanks everyone!!!   

 I'm really excited - - this was the one SP piece I really wanted (well aside from a black Sid, of course, but I'm not holding my breath!!)....  I'll post when I have her!


----------



## thithi

yay, congrats!!


----------



## grace7

congrats matchka!!! can't wait to see it.


----------



## matchka

Thanks so much you guys!!  I'll try and post a couple of bad a$$ pics..... :sunnies


----------



## elisaq

Congrats Matchka!  Thanks again for starting this thread too, your collection and Fluo Violet especially makes me drool.  So much.  I was wondering, has anyone ever seen another Fluo Violet or Turquoise anything in person, or anywhere, ... ever?  Where in the world are they?  I wonder if there are celebrities out there who have them in the back of their closets just gathering dust... 

I just dug up this old link, and the Turquoise looks very green to me, I wonder what it looks like in person.  That would be amazing if it was a true turquoise (my favorite color), although it doesn't matter since they apparently don't exist anymore 

http://www.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/marc-jacobs-sweet-punk-debbie-handbag.html


----------



## matchka

^ Thanks so much for being here, elisa!  I think you've been holding out on us!!!    Your avatar alone made me drool, and then I ventured into your album!!! Whoa!  You have the MAJOR Sweet Punk-ness going on!!!  We would be so honored if you could post a couple of pics of your amazing SP collection in this thread!!!  I mean, holy cow!!!!   Spectacular!!  

So, about the fluo violet and turquoise.....  Aside from the violet Sid, I have seen the cosmetic pouch in that color - - missed snagging it, unfortunately, but it definitely exits somewhere! Not all of the SP line were made in the violet - I believe that only the Sid, cosmetic pouch and the very elusive Nancy were made in that color. 

As for the turquoise,  I think the Debbie was the only bag in the SP line to be made in the turquoise.  I have never seen or even heard of a sighting of a Debbie in that color....  I'm wondering if it ever made it to the stores.....  Anyway, I'm with you, the SP bags are so incredibly HTF - I'm wondering where the heck they all are???   

Anyway, hope you will post some pics of your beauties!!


----------



## elisaq

Aww, thanks Matchka! I feel the same way about your gorgeous collection, and thithi's, and everyone's that are posted here!  I love this thread!  I added that album about a month ago when I decided to clean out my closet, but the pics are so dark and blah, I've been waiting until I can take some nicer pics in daylight before I post them.  The chalk Debbie was a total impulse buy last December.  I was totally broke for the holidays, and  just when I finally recovered I found a Fluo Orange hobo and bought it impulsively (I think from a TPFer)... so rediculous.  I am so weak when it comes to SPs.      

I haven't even used the Debbie yet, I really need to get over my anxiety of carrying a white leather bag!  Anyways, I'll try to take some more photos asap!  Thanks for the sweet compliments


----------



## thithi

i just saw your collection as well and it's gorgeous!!  i'm envious of your black punk hobo.... i've always wanted one of those but i can't justify having it in black.  i hope you get a chance to use your debbie soon.  spring is just around the corner and the perfect time to break it out.  you need to do a collection thread, because you've got some wonderful bags in your stash!


----------



## islandgirl76

Yes, nice collection elisaq!


----------



## elisaq

Thanks thithi! Sorry for the dumb question, but what forum would I post a collection in, a new MJ thread or is there a certain place for collections?  I've been a lurker on TPF for a long time, but haven't posted that much.  I have been visiting more often though and am having a lot of fun in various forums.  This thread is still my favorite of course 

Thanks islandgirl76, your collection is just stunning! 

I'll try to take some nicer pics this weekend


----------



## elisaq

BTW, I wish I could be one of those people who have just a few quality bags at a time, and sell some to buy some.  And have a nice clean closet where you can see everything. Instead, I'm the type that if I like something I have to have it in every color (same goes for shoes, lipglosses, nail polishes, ... my other addictions).  My boyfriend is not impressed.  I need to work on that this summer, with the exception of the SPs, I don't think I could ever part with them!


----------



## iluvmybags

elisaq said:


> Thanks thithi! Sorry for the dumb question, but what forum would I post a collection in, a new MJ thread or is there a certain place for collections?  I've been a lurker on TPF for a long time, but haven't posted that much.  I have been visiting more often though and am having a lot of fun in various forums.  This thread is still my favorite of course
> 
> Thanks islandgirl76, your collection is just stunning!
> 
> I'll try to take some nicer pics this weekend


I think you should create your own thread in the MJ sub-forum to show off your MJ family!!  A lot of girls do that -- If you wanted to show your entire collection, you could also create a post in the BAG SHOWCASE section, then update it whenever you get something new: http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/

If you didn't want to create your own thread, you can add pics of all your MJ bags here: http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/your-mj-bags-list-and-or-post-pics-16739.html

You could do all three if you want!! (we never get tired of looking at pretty bags!!)


----------



## novella

Congrats on the score, dear *matchka*! I know that you've been looking for that bag for a long time so I'm really happy for you. 

I'm looking forward to the reveal.


----------



## elisaq

iluvmybags said:


> I think you should create your own thread in the MJ sub-forum to show off your MJ family!!  A lot of girls do that -- If you wanted to show your entire collection, you could also create a post in the BAG SHOWCASE section, then update it whenever you get something new: http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/
> 
> If you didn't want to create your own thread, you can add pics of all your MJ bags here: http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/your-mj-bags-list-and-or-post-pics-16739.html
> 
> You could do all three if you want!! (we never get tired of looking at pretty bags!!)



Thank you!  I'd love to do this, no one I know cares at all about what kind of bag I carry or what I buy, only me LoL, so it will be fun to share


----------



## jun3machina

it's been far too long
SWEET PUNK ALERT 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Swe...085?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a7e7b905


----------



## islandgirl76

congrats to whoever won it!


----------



## jun3machina

a total steal at that price. i bet diego can send the missing part


----------



## islandgirl76

Definitely a good deal. I need to use my SPs more. They are more "worshiped" than really used lol!


----------



## kateincali

sweet punk debbie $799
http://cgi.ebay.com/Marc-Jacobs-Sweet-Debbie-Punk-Hobo-Studded-Bag-/280701540605


----------



## Jaded81

LOVE your Eddie Borgo cone bracelet! Is it the small coned ones or the large ones? 



chloegal said:


> Just found this one of my sweet punk sid...


----------



## picturewhirled

OOhhhh i love that violet sid!


----------



## jun3machina

sweet punk bag, ends in 9 hours
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280723199653


----------



## islandgirl76

sweet punk Sid in bisque
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-studded-sweet-punk-bag-white-version-Kate-Lanphears-AUTH-/250888208751?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6a1a416f


----------



## chloegal

Jaded81 said:


> LOVE your Eddie Borgo cone bracelet! Is it the small coned ones or the large ones?



Thanks! It's the regular sized Eddie Borgo cone bracelet.


----------



## iluvmybags

I'm renewing my membership in the Sweet Punk Club!!
I've wanted this bag for what seems like forever -- I remember when I first saw pics of Cameron Diaz with hers!!
When I originally bought my Black Hobo, I was supposed to trade for this color, but I couldn't bare to part with the Black once I had it in my hands -- it was way too gorgeous and awesome to part with and I knew I would regret it if I did, so I put aside my need for this color, hoping that someday I'd get another chance - well that day has finally come!  Thanks to a wonderful little purse fairy here on tPF, I am FINALLY the proud owner of the Sweet Punk Hobo in Almond!!


----------



## iluvmybags

And here she is with her big sister, Black Hobo


----------



## thundercloud

iluvmybags, GORGEOUS! congratulations!! you must be thrilled. hooray for tpf'rs! heehee...


----------



## Ljlj

wow! They're gorgeous!  Congrats! 

I just recently started asking and reading about the sweet punks. They are truly one of a kind, keepers for sure.

Congrats again and enjoy


----------



## pookybear

Wow, congrats! I hope I get to see a Sweet Punk in person one day


----------



## Mad about Bags

Congrats JJ! Both of them are stunning. So happy for you.


----------



## islandgirl76

JJ, so happy you got an almond SP. Congrats!


----------



## kateincali

congrats, JJ, they're both absolutely stunning!


----------



## acschjenn

iluvmybags said:


> I'm renewing my membership in the Sweet Punk Club!!
> I've wanted this bag for what seems like forever -- I remember when I first saw pics of Cameron Diaz with hers!!
> When I originally bought my Black Hobo, I was supposed to trade for this color, but I couldn't bare to part with the Black once I had it in my hands -- it was way too gorgeous and awesome to part with and I knew I would regret it if I did, so I put aside my need for this color, hoping that someday I'd get another chance - well that day has finally come!  Thanks to a wonderful little purse fairy here on tPF, I am FINALLY the proud owner of the Sweet Punk Hobo in Almond!!



Aaaaah!  You finally found one! I figured that was the bag twin you mentioned in my thread.  Congrats!  I guess I'll never get my hands on your black SP hobo


----------



## Luv n bags

iluvmybags said:


> And here she is with her big sister, Black Hobo


 
Wow, these are great!


----------



## iluvmybags

Thanks everyone!  I am so thrilled to finally have the almond hobo!  I'm hoping for a nice sunny day later this week so I can a few better pics - its hard to capture the true color with the flash.  The colors so much prettier than it looks in these pics!


----------



## matchka

Oh Yaaaaayy !!  You DID get it!!!!  I am SO happy for you!  Simply gorgeous!


----------



## preppy_in_pink

Once again, have totally been lurking, but OMG that Almond Hobo is beautiful! Totally wish I could blow off my mortgage payment and buy one! Mom was right- being an adult is hard!


----------



## iluvmybags

I'd forgotten how incredibly easy it is to carry this bag! Its so soft and lightweight. Love, Lve, LOVE the SP Hobo!


----------



## islandgirl76

looks great on you JJ!


----------



## marie-lou

Looks great, JJ!! How are you doing BTW???


----------



## matchka

LOVE it!!!!!  The whole outfit is just SO fun!!!


----------



## Mad about Bags

The bag looks great on you, and I find myself keep staring at your SP hobo JJ! Love that colour


----------



## kateincali

bumping in case anyone's been searching for this...

PFer is parting with her rare almond clutch for a steal! 99 cent no reserve auction and $275 BIN.


----------



## marie-lou

Joining the SP club with my new-to-me Debbie


----------



## thithi

marie-lou said:


> Joining the SP club with my new-to-me Debbie


gorgeous, congrats!  this is a bag that I've always wanted to add to my collection.


----------



## marie-lou

thithi said:


> gorgeous, congrats!  this is a bag that I've always wanted to add to my collection.



Thanks thithi!


----------



## kateincali

i'm possibly biased but i think the debbie is the most gorgeous MJ bag ever made. it's been a good month for sweet punk girls. congrats, bag twin!


----------



## islandgirl76

congrats marie!


----------



## marie-lou

faith_ann said:


> i'm possibly biased but i think the debbie is the most gorgeous MJ bag ever made. it's been a good month for sweet punk girls. congrats, bag twin!





islandgirl76 said:


> congrats marie!



Thank you, girls!!


----------



## thundercloud

marie-lou said:


> Joining the SP club with my new-to-me Debbie


GORGEOUS!! congrats, marie!


----------



## marie-lou

thundercloud said:


> GORGEOUS!! congrats, marie!



 Thanks thunder!!


----------



## thithi

marie-lou said:


> Joining the SP club with my new-to-me Debbie





thithi said:


> gorgeous, congrats!  this is a bag that I've always wanted to add to my collection.



Doh. Is it bad that i forgot that i already own this?  I need to break it out.


----------



## marie-lou

thithi said:


> Doh. Is it bad that i forgot that i already own this?  I need to break it out.



 This happens... only on tPF


----------



## thithi

marie-lou said:


> This happens... only on tPF


LOL... I had to look in my online photo album to check!


----------



## Nikkibaby

thithi said:


> LOL... I had to look in my online photo album to check!



Soooo funny!  Are you going to take her out a wear her soon???


----------



## pookybear

thithi said:


> Doh. Is it bad that i forgot that i already own this?  I need to break it out.



Ahahaha this post made my day. This is when you know you have too many bags...


----------



## thithi

Nikkibaby said:


> Soooo funny!  Are you going to take her out a wear her soon???


after that post, yes, I better!!    I think I hurt her feelings... I need to show Debbie some appreciation!


----------



## thundercloud

thithi said:


> Doh. Is it bad that i forgot that i already own this?  I need to break it out.


oh thithi! LOL. too funny! it definitely means you need to break her out and use her. 

it's like a pleasant surprise, right? i always feel that way when i forget about a pair of shoes or item of clothing i forgot i had.


----------



## thithi

thundercloud said:


> oh thithi! LOL. too funny! it definitely means you need to break her out and use her.
> 
> it's like a pleasant surprise, right? i always feel that way when i forget about a pair of shoes or item of clothing i forgot i had.


Hi!  How have you been? 

I clearly need to go play in my closet and show some love to those poor bags(and shoes)!


----------



## thundercloud

thithi said:


> Hi!  How have you been?
> 
> I clearly need to go play in my closet and show some love to those poor bags(and shoes)!


good! how are you? long time no see. when did we have that meet-up in ktown?? gosh, must have been at least 4 years ago? longer? i don't even remember if we were married yet or not. we just celebrated our 5 year anni...how long have you and your dh been married now?

yes, you definitely need to see what's in your closet.  LOL.


----------



## thithi

thundercloud said:


> good! how are you? long time no see. when did we have that meet-up in ktown?? gosh, must have been at least 4 years ago? longer? i don't even remember if we were married yet or not. we just celebrated our 5 year anni...how long have you and your dh been married now?
> 
> yes, you definitely need to see what's in your closet.  LOL.


I think it was more than 5 years ago!  I brought the Sid with me that time.  Congrats on the 5 year anni, we are coming up on our 5th this month!  Did you do anything special?  I have no idea how to celebrate an event like that.


----------



## pookybear

sweet punk alert! beige sid, bidding starts at $199.99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2360-AUTHEN...642?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f38e251a


----------



## pookybear

sweet punk alert! debbie in black - super rare!!! i had this bag in person at one pt but returned since it's missing a ring (no big deal, i'm just picky), but the bag itself is in pristine condition!

Bidding starts at $350

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...738?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339ed75702


----------



## kateincali

I'm making an attempt to resurrect this thread 

After years of searching, I finally found a black Siouxsie, and then fell upon an almond Hobo. Now to find an orange Hobo and a turquoise Debbie...


----------



## kateincali

sweet punk alert!

Rare Almond Sweet Punk Siouxsie
$550 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281770565366


----------



## staciesg26

Sweet Punk bag (not sure which) on Etsy.  I'd have it authenticated first!  From Bulgaria.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/231702...&ga_search_query=marc jacobs&ref=sr_gallery_4


----------



## kateincali

staciesg26 said:


> Sweet Punk bag (not sure which) on Etsy.  I'd have it authenticated first!  From Bulgaria.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/231702...&ga_search_query=marc jacobs&ref=sr_gallery_4
> 
> View attachment 3219136




Just a note that I purchased this last spring, I think it was, and it never shipped. Seller was clearly active online but held the money for weeks until PayPal forced the refund.


----------



## staciesg26

faith_ann said:


> Just a note that I purchased this last spring, I think it was, and it never shipped. Seller was clearly active online but held the money for weeks until PayPal forced the refund.



Oh no! That is terrible! Nevermind then. I just saw it and thought I'd pass along. Thanks for the info! Bummer!


----------



## kateincali

staciesg26 said:


> Oh no! That is terrible! Nevermind then. I just saw it and thought I'd pass along. Thanks for the info! Bummer!




Who knows, maybe someone else will have a better experience.


----------



## kateincali

Sweet punk alert

Black Sid
https://www.ebay.com/itm/191926824705


----------



## pookybear

Rare and hard to find sweet punk!

Black Sweet Punk Siouxsie 
$450 or best offer
https://www.ebay.com/itm/142061483653


----------



## kateincali

An attempt to revive this thread...

Using my orange hobo today. Anyone else still using their SPs?


----------



## Shelby33

@Antonia


----------



## Antonia

@Shelby33 , I love these:


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> @Shelby33 , I love these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339094
> View attachment 5339095


I think they're hard to find - unless you're a sleuth like @Shelby33


----------



## zooba

OMG, I forgot I have a Viv tucked away in my closet.


----------



## Antonia

zooba said:


> OMG, I forgot I have a Viv tucked away in my closet.


Which one is the Viv?


----------



## zooba

The clutch with the detachable shoulder strap


----------



## Antonia

zooba said:


> The clutch with the detachable shoulder strap


Oh nice!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> @Shelby33 , I love these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339094
> View attachment 5339095


Yes me too!!!


----------



## zooba

This is a a Viv- I've used it with and without the strap and used the strap on other bags.  Softest leather


----------



## Antonia

zooba said:


> This is a a Viv- I've used it with and without the strap and used the strap on other bags.  Softest leather


WOW!!  Nice!  Seems these bags are quite hard to find!!


----------



## zooba

Antonia said:


> WOW!!  Nice!  Seems these bags are quite hard to find!!


I think they were exclusives in certain boutiques from what I recall. Fun bags


----------



## sdkitty

zooba said:


> I think they were exclusives in certain boutiques from what I recall. Fun bags


are these very heavy?  I have a MJ Blake and I find it pretty heavy with the HW.


----------



## zooba

Not at all plus I liked the versatility of using as a clutch or with another strap as a crossbody. Haven't used it in quite a long time


----------

